# Poor Responder : Part 62



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Let's just hope she is travelling and will be online as soon as she can


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - please check in with us.  We do care.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the new thread x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki - I am so very very sorry.  Completely devastating and nothing i can write seems enough.  I hope you choose a fitting name for your little man soon.  

Heather - 7 Eggs is fab. Well done you chicken you.  

Was Ally not away the weekend to see her mum?  Maybe she staying longer as weather poo and she doesn't want to drive?

Emma -where  are you? hows motherhood?

LJ- Kate nearly there!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article5119721.ece

Check this out!

Sx

/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

HI all

sorry for the lack of personals but just got in from being out in the rain all day - am soaked and need to warm my feet up!

Just wanted you to know I got a text from Ally as I know you are all worried - she is on a train back to London from her mums.  Hopefully she will be back on soon, but I think she is hopefully taking a bit of time to relax and recover - as like any normal person would be, she is probably still upset.           for Ally.

I'm loving that book someone recommened "The infertility cure".  So worth reading as, as Jen pointed out, it's written by someone who is was first a western doctor, then trained as an eastern doctor because after her own fertility issues felt it had a lot to offer.

Sxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening girls,

Thanks Sam x
yes, Ally has just replied to a PM from earlier, sure she will be in touch now on here.
She is ok , well, not really of course but at least we have heard from her .

Love to all
xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Droogie- Fantastic news on the eggies hun!  Here´s to 100% fertilization for tomorrow.   

Nikki- So so sorry hun. I´ve PMd you.  

Sorry, but I can´t remember what was said on the previous thread so forgive me on the lack of personals.

Ally- Hope you had a nice time at your mum´s. 

Will come back with more perso´s later when I´ve had time to re read the other thread.

Just had my trigger shot so no more drugs. Woohoo! I´ve got lots of twinges,movements, gurgling noices and all sorts in my tummy today. Can´t help but worrying.
Had my last Cetrotide at 9am today, do you think it will be enough to hold off ovulation until EC on Wednesday morning? 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

First and foremost I really want to say how terribly sorry I was to hear of your terrible news Nikki - I cannot comprehend the pain you and your DH must be feeling. I hope you find some answers soon. You are in my thoughts      

Girls - I am so so so sorry for worrying you all - I am so touched by your concern you have brought tears to my eyes  . I am just back from my mums in Somerset which was really the best thing to do at the time. My mum and sis were completely gorgeous but it doesnt really matter where I am I still feel so bloody sh1t. 

I am so sorry I havent posted but I have tried a few times and I couldnt get anything down! It was so hard, for the first time on Friday I thought that we may finally get to EC, that I may get to see if I can make an egg, see if that egg may fertalize, see if that may make an embryo that may possibly make a baby!! I know that even if I got to that stage it wouldnt mean a definate pregnancy but it would give me more hope and make me feel that if we tried enough we may actually get there. Then on Saturday morning they did my bloods before my scan and as they were doing the bloods they were running through the EC procedure, what time I needed to trigger, what time to arrive at the clinic today, not to wear nail polish etc, I had a wave of excitement as it felt so so close, I was so happy and then not 10 minutes later I was looking at the collapsed follicle on the ultrasound monitor. It was so devastating. 

I hope Ben and I will be okay but it seems that having a baby does not 'define' Ben (as he says) but although it does not 'define' me, I cannot and will not imagine a life without family. We have a lot of work to do.

I need to speak to Jaya/ Yau now and see what they have learnt about me/ see if they have any bright ideas and once armed with that info I will be able to formulate a new plan. I will come back fighting!! I am just about to crack into my copy of the infertility cure - my next line of attack is all things Chinese!! 

I am sorry for no personals, I appreciate your support more than anything and will do my best to catch up with where we all are at the moment, but be assured that I am thinking about you all and sending       to all that need it!! I hope you are all okay.

Much love 

A xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally so glad your back hunny

  

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally    big hugs hun x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Glad our Ally is here x
Ally -I really hope you and Ben can soon be at peace  


Heather- Hope you are resting x

Fish- How you feeling now hun?

Orphelia-   for Wednesday

Pixie- Hi hun x

Purple- you ok hunni? 

Laura- How are you today?

 to Lucy, Sam, Anna, Popsi, Karen,Rachel, Miranda & Robert, LJ, Beachy, Steph, Tracey, LittleA, SpecialK, Bobbi,Angel,
Sorry if I may have missed anyone x

Will check back later 

Have a nice evening
Anne


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Evening everyone

O - all those twinges are good signs - those follies are making you some lovely eggies, try not to worry about ovulating early, they know what theyre doing and it really is extremely rare.  

Ally   

Hello everyone else - just got back in so need to go get some dinner sorted xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all

Ally glad you are back, sorry to hear the cycle ended this way and hopefully now they will be able to find a way forward for the next cycle 

Nikki - devasted to hear your sad news,  

Opheila - good luck for EC - twinges etc.. sound like a good thing

As for me - MW thinks baby is wrong way up at the moment - but she can't be sure!! Keeps saying I will need to have a scan to check and then does nothing about it!! A little woried now, especially when she says it will be OK as long as I don't go into premature labour. Also cross as got an email from school - 2 weeks after I have left for maternity leave, asking me to write all the reports for the children for the Christmas term ie. to be given out in xmas hols!! i won't have been there for 6 weeks!! Are work allowed to ask for things like this when you have officially left?

well enough moaning from me! A big hello to everyone else - LJ, Laura, Mirr, Sam, Pruple, Anne, Niks, Tracey and everyone else

Droogie congrats on the EC!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Bugle,
MW needs to get her **** in gear eh hun?
Work seem to be naughty getting you to do stuff after you've gone- not on.
Take care
Anne


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

no personals i am sorry head is mushed after today !!!

just wanted to say Nikki.. how awful for you and DH, no works could ever comfort you just wanted to send me love xx

ally    I really hope you and Ben feel better soon, these times are difficult but  you know what they say "what doesnt kill you makes you stronger" xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Bugle, I am fairly sure work are NOT allowed to ask you to do anything when you have started maternit leave.  I think there is a work related section on ff somewhere. Have you tried a chiro or reflexologist who specialises in maternity issues to try and get baby to turn?

Nicky20008.  I just wanto to say how terribly sorry I was to read your dreadful news.  No words can make you feel any better.  From my experience I can just say that although time does not heal it does make things easier to bear.  All you can do is not rush the grieving process, don't try to be or do anything only time will ease the pain a little so it is not something you think about every single day.  It will take a long time though.  Try and draw comfort from your friends and those on ff who have been through anything remotely similar to you.  I will PM you this same message incase you don't read it here.  

Ally.  Have Pm'd you, having a decadant meal somewhere will help us both I'm sure.

I don't feel I can say anything else right now afer Nicky's sad news.  Will come back later.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

nicki08 - how absolutely devastating, I'm so sorry to hear that awful news. I cannot begin to imagine how you must feel and you are very brave to come on here and let us know.  Much love to you and DH   

************************************************************************

Lb - good to see you at 29 weeks hun   Hope birthday was good. How often do you get seen now? Do you have a possible date for CS?
Hi Beach and Swin - glad your retail therapy was good!  
Mirra - ta for that link - i watched it on the telly when she had the transplant and wondered why they just didn't use her identical sisters egg to get pregnant - spose that's not a medical breakthrough. Em is still fighting the bottle  
Steph - how's you?  
Mrs O - good luck with the rest of your cycle - sounds like it is going well  
Heather - well done on that crop! 
LJ - hello you saucy minx!   Going out shooting pheasants sounds a bit posh!   Glad Kate is OK
Anne G - glad you have your plan sorted out at the Lister  
Tracey - sorry you are still bleeding   do you have any follow uP? - Can I ask how you cracked the bottle feeding? did you just persevere? She has about 3-5 oz then just stares at my chest and screams!!!  
Ally  
Bugle - Emily turned quite late - don't worry! Get on that birthing ball! Always a good reason to have another sneaky scan anyway
Purple, Nix, Sam, Fish , Popsi, Emma and Hari  
Sis in law has been staying so not much time to post but have been reading.
Love to all 
Nicks


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah, thanks Nicki

Anne
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh God, Nikki, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how distraught you must be. When do you get the results of the autopsy?
I hope it brings you answers petal.

Heather - that's superb news about your eggs! Amazing! Fingers crossed for them ALL to fertilise and get to blasts into the bargain, eh?

Ophelia - I have everything crossed for you! Made peace with mummy dearest yet?

Bugle - no, they're not allowed to ask you to do a scrap when you're on matty leave, naughty things. A gentle reminder of this would go a long way...  

Purple - that test relies on one getting blasts, unfortunately - a remote dream for most of us PRs. And at £2,000 extra I think I'd take my chances with the two best looking ones! The most I've ever had is two - in fact I've only made three embryos in total from my cycles. Thank God one of them was a goodie!

Ally - darn, you were in Somerset? That's ten miles from me! Though it's a big county - guess you could have been miles away... Next time you come down drop me a line and we'll meet, ok? I'll make you some din-dins!
Hope you start to make a recovery soon - that cycle was a terrible experience for you.

Ach, memory woman! Cannae remember a jot more I'm afraid.

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks- Saw cons this morning and seeig her again Thurs, think I'll be up the hosp twice weekly for bloods from now  - no date for c-section yet.  Don't think they would plan anything before 32 weeks so guess just play it by ear til then.

Ally - Welcome back hon. 

Bugs - No they can't ask you to do stuff on mat leave, I did but I offered and was bored!  I only started my actual mat leave today anyway.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls   

Nikki: I am so so sorry to hear about you losing your baby hun... I don't know what else I can say but give you a big  

Anne: Hi lovely   hope all is well.

LJ: It's so nice to have you back!! No pressure but we need you here  I'm amazed how you can remember everything, gosh you have a great memory! I agree with you on the AMH front. I will get it checked again, I'm sure it's wishful thinking but you never know it might be higher?? I am using one of those home fertility monitors and it showed ovulation for the last two months! If I don't have any eggs where these ones are coming from (I'm actually ovulating tonight so bring on the      )

Ally: I hope you are feeling better hun.

I'm off to sunny Barcelona tomorrow for a couple of days for a business trip, so I'll try to catch up with you all when I get back...

Have a lovely evening girls...

Lots of love  & kisses

Pixie xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Ally - Reiterating what everyone has said - so sorry for your news and the difficult time you're having. Have you thought about going for some counselling at the Lister? They might be able to help you and Ben through this tough time? Glad you had the TLC you deserve with your mum and sis. 

Nikki - Words just don't cut it but it's all we have. So sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your DP   

Natasha - thanks so much again for the PM hun - lifted me out of a bit of a hole there, thank you. I'm also off to South Africa, we leave next Wednesday so wonder if our paths will cross?

Anne - how is the Googling going? Trust your antagonist expert now. Hope the waiting isn't too painful, I know the feeling of just wanting to get on with things

Droogie- what a result! Lots of    for the love lab. Let us know how you get on

Ophelia - Fingers crossed for you and impending EC - exciting times  

Sam - thanks for the book title, must give that a whirl. Mind you I have about 4 other fertility books already on my book case that I've not finished yet. Please don't submit to the self imposed guilt we can sometimes put upon ourselves - there's no need and can't be good for your general PMA either.

Laura - hope you're doing well and keeping those poos in check. Any more comedy ablution stories for us?

Autumn - my FSH was 10.8 first off, then dropped the following month and I had 6 eggs last cycle on the short protocol. It's all so individual. Writing you off with an FSH level under 10 seems a tad extreme to me but sounds like your new clinic is more realistic than your GP. It's hard to know why it failed, I've just gone through the same thing, I'll post a bit more about my follow up appointment shortly but my consultant said often it's just down to genetics of the embryo. These things happen in natural pregnancies too.

Fish - hope you got your car all sorted. What a considerate boss you have there too (although hope him calling in sick didn't mean you had double work or anything!)

Littlearca - Welcome! Sure you'll find your feet very quickly

Tracey - Sounds like quite a party! Hostess with the mostess... Can't believe you're still bleeding, I know it can last a while but seems like it's been an age, suppose you just have to ride these things out.

LJ - All that and a teeny waist too! Woo hoo!! 

Pixie - enjoy your trip - hope the weather is a bit better than we're having here!

Thanks for all your kind messages in response to my rather maudalin post, feeling much better thanks. The drama with DPs kids has been going on for so long now, it doesn't usually affect me like it used to but think sometimes there's a bit of a straw that broke the camels back thing that goes on. It's probably not a story for these walls but the support is much appreciated.

We had our follow up today and next cycle will be January (they are closing for Christmas, well for non emergency procedures). He was really pleased with how our cycle had gone and has suggested that biochemical pregnancies are usually down to genetics
abnormalities of some kind with the embies. He said there was absolutely nothing we could have done differently to change it. The other, less likely cause (on what we know right now) is my womb rejecting the embies so he's offered us a NK cell test and/ or a hysteroscopy but he said he would lean to the genetic explanation at the moment but we have the info if we want to persue these investigations before next tx. Seeings as the NK test is £600 and hysteroscopy is £2500 we might hang on for a bit and will reconsider if next cycle is a repeat of this one. 

I asked about taking DHEA and he said he was happy for me to take it. He said that it seems to be very fashionable at the moment, driven from the US, but at present there are no studies which indicate it helps, but also none that indicate it does any harm either - scientist to the end! So I'll continue to take it. Whoever suggested for me to take it with food - thanks so much! It's really helped and sorted out my headaches. I keep waking up at 2 or 3am and I'm not sure if that's DHEA related or just down to a weak bladder!

Have a prescription for drugs for the next round, doing exactly the same cycle but stimms are upped from 300 to 350 Puregon. he said that my response was neither good, nor poor but "adequate" so I'm hoping you're not going to kick me off the thread ladies!! 

Hello Beach, Bugle, Angel, Miranda,Purple and all the other personals I've bound to have missed

Lucy x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But... there are several studies to say DHEA helps!

Maybe he should read some of them...

Keep popping the pills, Luce!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies, 

Hope you are all well, not up to personals at mo, too much champagne   had big row with DH yesterday, he ended on you're so f**king miserable! I wonder why?

SAnyhow think he's feeling bad as he's hoovered and polished whole house today, so /i cooked him fahita's and nacho's and cracked open a bottle of fizz   

Wont be around now till thursday eve, back on the road this week, got blackpool tomorrow, preston Wed and m,anchester thursday, my mum lives on the wirral so I stay with her when up that way and no internet!!

I started my DHEA monday   can't hurt that's for sure

I'll be thinking of you ladies

Big hugs and try not to fill a whole other thread before I return

Sweet dreams

S x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish I was going to Barcelona Pixie.  I hope it is warm(ish) and more to the point, not raining.  Have fund tonight!

Heather.  Fantastic news on your embies.  Good luck for the next stage.

Fish, I hope DR is going OK - how are your headaches?  You must be getting near stimming now?

Sam.  Thanks for the comments about sex life.
I'm not sure if I feel reassured that I am not the only one who feels like this - or depressed    I remember years ago listening to married friends talking about their lack of libido and thinking 'god, I am never going to be like that, how sad!'


NickiW.  I don;t think I did anything to get Max from breast to bottle other than persevere - it did take a number of weeks. I switched to a teat with bumps on it which is meant to feel a bit more like a nipple - I don't know how cold plastic can feel like a nice warm nipple   I think the brand was NUC or NU something.  Max is nearly 4 now so bottles etc feel like ages ago.  Saying that, he was having bottles in the night until last Christmas when he was nearly 3.  3 years of sleepless nights wasn't easy - my own fault for giving in night after night.

I have a follow up at the Lister on 19th but I have a Dr's apt this Thursday so I will ask about the bleeding then if it is still going on. 

Laura, just wanted to say what an impressive bump you have on ********.  I was quite shocked as I am used to seeing your 18wk bump on ff.  

Nix.  There are so many pages on here to get through I might have missed the answer but how is your hair.  I know having a good/bad hair day can completely change your mood. If I hate my hair I hate everything!

Lucy, maybe you could start an adequate responders thread  
It is hard when they just put it down to genetics, although it is probably true it is far easier if you have a specific reason that you can treat.  I know some clinics are prepared to give you steroids without the NK test.

Purple. Do you want the Lister brochure?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes agree with Mirra there are a few positive studies and case reports for DHEA and no negatives at present. No double blind placebo vs DHEA clinical trials yet but Cardiff are doing a study I think.......
Autumn - forgot to say hello! Sorry for your BFN. You might be better on SP as LJ says. Also keep an eye on that TSH - its not too high but when it is higher than 1-2 it might become a problem in the future so better to see your GP and get it re-checked. Mine was 4.5 once when I had a few viral illnesses but it went back to normal  
Tracey - ta for the bumpy nipple advice!  
love NIkcs


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy- You ain't going anywhere hun, the PR's wouldn't be the same without you xx
A bit more clued up now yes, basically it's no D/R, stimms (375 menopur)  and Cetrotide to stop ovultion and starting off with the pill
Glad you had a good appointment today

Pixie- have a lovely time in Barcelona hun. And a nice  tonight!!!    
xxxx

Who the BLOODY hell tried to kill Max on Eastenders?
I think it's Lauren??

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Your testosterone being slightly high helped you conceive, if I remember rightly, didn't it Nicks?

I don't know about the bottle - Robert fights the bottle, because he wants control. He also likes to hold the spoon, so he's prob just a control freak!
Tried the Tommy Tippee bottles? They look like boobs - though not like my humungous saggy ones, like nice, perky little boobs.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purple- Ah, glad you and hubby have made friends hun.
Mmmmmm champagne, mind you I can only drink it with orange juice as last time I got absolutely **** holed on that was Millenium - a night never to remember.
lets just say, me and Ex Hubby went to a house party with friends, I ended up scrambling around on the floor drinking everyones dreggs (chavtastic!!) getting more and more peeed ( I really was unhappily married though) then when we got home, whilst I was throwing my guts up in the loo I decided to push ex into the bath cos he was pi**ing me off, he ran out  of the house shouting you're mad and drove off and I ran after him up the road... in my undies as I had been sick all over my clothes and stripped off but was too peed to remember that!!
A truly awful night/ sight!!

Have a good week on the road

ps I am a classy bird really!!   

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You seem to have a few wardrobe malfunctions dear!

You're in esteemed company though - all the stars have little slip-ups every now and then...


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ladyverte: DHEA makes me get up in the middle of the night as well! I kept thinking it might be the stress related but it makes sense now you said it. To be honest I don't give a toss even if it keeps me awake all night as long as it helps with things I'll continue taking it. I'm so obsessed with it at the moment my DHEA capsules coming out of every drawer at home/work... I work in fashion and every time I pop a pill I get suspicious looks  

Tracey: Going to Barcelona but not expecting to have fun as taking 10 madams with me there to entertain! They can be sooo spoilt but the weather seems promising at least. BBC shows 18C - so fingers crossed!

Anne: Thanks sweetie. I'll PM you when I get back.

Miranda & Purple  

Big kiss

Pixie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Once these babies are out we must meet for drinks.. I think we would get on just fine!  

Tracey - My bump now sits on my legs! I have to pick it up when I move not nice. And I hve stretch marks. 

Mirra - I think my boobies are gonna be nasty after this pregnancy... saggy. Yuk.  Still nothing a 3k boob job won't sort out I'm sure.

Pixie - Oh I love Barcelona, the best place my work ever sent me was East Ham!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lucy - glad to hear you are feeling bit better   We're not off to SA til 1st Dec - where are you going? I recall you mentioning the winelands, we're off up there for a few days too - do you know where you're going/staying?

Anne - classy bird indeed     bit of a soap fiend too do i detect?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Anne you make me giggle, and I know what ya mean about the ex's and being unhappily married! 

But hey at least we got our soulmates at last!!

As mir said, you do seem to like flashing the flesh.... but then looking at your pic, seems like you've got the bod to do it!  

Hi to Pixie and everyone else!

Hugs, gonna miss my FF friends!

S xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Anne - I'm glad I'm not the only one growing old disgracefully! 

Natasha - We're flying in to Cape Town and doing the garden route. We've booked the first few nights, and a safari at the end but apart from that we're winging it - very excited! Kind of feel like I'm back packing again not having everything arranged before hand, only I now have have a wheelie bag and high heels! What about you?

L x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

As for Eastenders.. did tanya do it or is she covering for Lauren? I must admit I thought it was Lauren.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You ladies have the wrong impression of me   

I might have to disconnect the TV in a minute- hubby is playing on Ps3 and there are 2 lots of Corrie just waiting to be watched  

yep, Lauren is the one I think


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lucy - and hopefully staying in nicer places too  . we did the garden route a couple of years ago - we love it - ooohh so many great place to go - Knysna is lovely - i know a lovely place to stay near there too if it fits in with your plans..its still whaling season too so you should get to see loads of whales and dolphins. We're flying to cape town too and then going up to Franschoek and staying there a few days and visiting couple of the other regions - theyre all pretty close - although have a feeling we will be relying heavily on taxis after the wine tasting lunches which i'm planning to get very involved with    

Then we're going down to capetown and staying just outside the city where all the beaches are for some sunshine and kite surfing (although i'm a little nervous about kite surfing with the sharks    xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

re enders - what about thingy - his name is eluding me for some rason - staceys husband/not husband

Anne - who you trying to kid - think we have very much the right impression of you     i will now refer to you as the lady flasher i know


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bradley, oh yes it might be Bradders.

Lady Flasher
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nah Tanya wouldn't put herself in prison leaving her kids without parents for Bradley.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Nicki2008 - I am so sorry for your loss.  Take care of yourself  

Heather - well done on EC - you must be really chuffed


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i think lauren too girlies ... great minds think alike


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Good point laura


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought Max was burried alive months ago. I gave up watching eastenders, it just got too depressing.

Must go to bed now.  Been on a project management course all day and I was so excited about what I learnt I have been trying to use Microsoft office all evening before I forget everything I have learned. 

Night night.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm with you Tracey - Enders is just too bloodt depressing to watch. Corrie's so well-written and funny - much more like real life. Even their serial killers are better.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

i can only get channel 1 and 5 in the bedroom so no corrie for me, is very funny though, I love Norris.

Night Tracey.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Laura* - you recommended fizzy sweets to someone on the Jinemed thread for m/s - I got some today in Tescos - Fruit Sherbets - and they are lovely! - only problem is I'll have already finished the (big) bag by tomorrow!  And I won't have any teeth left at the end of this pregnancy! Oh well, who needs teeth!  Think I'll get some sugar free gum tomorrow to chew in between fizzy sweets!

This will make you laugh - Paul spoke to his Mum earlier and she asked after you before she asked after me!  She always asks, ever since I told her about you going to the Jinemed and ending up with triplets when I was up there on a visit. So glad all was OK with the consultant today and that they will be keeping tabs on you twice a week.  Paul (and his Mum!) sends lots of love to you 

Send me a text if you need anything/if you get really bored! 

*Ophelia* - all sounds good to me - enjoy your reunion with DH tomorrow and sending you huge    for EC - thinking of you loads and rooting for this to be the one! 

Love to everybody else - sorry no more personals but soo tired - need bed!

   for everybody who needs it and    for all who need those!

Steph xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Talking of the street, off to bed now to catch up 

N'night girls

Anne
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - Think thats why you get free dentists during preg to compensate for all the fizzy sweets you have to eat!  As for peple asking after me its amazing.  The landlord called last night to see how I was and when I was in hosp our neighbour knocked to ask Tim if I was ok!  You can tell Paul and his mum I'm good thanks!  

Night Anne.

Misery is on now, may snuggle down and watch that... prob nod off though.

Night lovely ladies.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning Girls,

How is everyone, not been on much as I've been trying not to get worked up about our lack of children.  After a bit of advice was at the Drs today for a whole load of test results and was wondering if any of you had any experience with thryoid issues, basically my T3 anf T4 results came back with the normal ranges but TSH wasn't and my Dr has diagnosed Hashimoto Syndrome, heard of it? 

Also my Testerone result was on the low side, oestrogen and progesterone normal, does this mean I would be ok to use DHEA?

I know I need to speak to the Fertility Dr about this but any advise would be must appreciated

Vonnie


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

How is everyone so far today?

Anne 
x


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Morning Girls,

I've been away for a long weekend and things have been moving fast while I was away!  I'm sorry some of you have been having a bad time and Nikki I'm especially sorry about your son.

I am back at the Lister tomorrow after two weeks on the pill for a scan.  I had a cyst at my last scan and they want to see if it has gone so we can start treatment.  They said that the appointment is when they will show me all about doing the injections so I wondered if some of you veterans would be able to give me some advice?  Are they actually going to show me by doing injections on me? I hate needles and just need to know how brave I'm going to have to be.  I have visions of me having to chase myself round the house to stick the needle in when this gets going but hopefully I can behave sensibly in public!

thanks all

Anna

p.s.  glad your appointment went well on Friday Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Anna- Nice to hear from you hun
Can't advice on needles chick, I have that little gem to come!!
tell me, you started the pill 2 weeks ago? as in Microgynon?
What protocol are you on?

xxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - so very relieved you are back! As you say, you need to have your follow up and formulate the next steps. Remember they are learning with you. I know this is really hard but don't give up!! 

Pixie - DHEA can certainly cause insomnia; I think Sam had the same problem. Try not to take it too late in the day! With your AMH, I would leave it a month or 2 to see if the DHEA kicks in there - check out the below link for some inspiration! And enjoy Barcelona! http://boards.babycenter.com/bcus1143741/messages/3590/5914

Vonnie - if your testosterone is low, you are ideal to take DHEA from that point of view. However, I have no idea how it works in the context of thyroid issues. NicksW may know but I don't.

Lucy - you have to stay here!!! Whenever someone drops in having had a high FSH result and been given the doom and gloom speech, I always trot out Kate's story (which must get pretty dull to those who have heard it all before, but which, I hope, can be some comfort to someone new to that situation). We also get people dropping in who have had a poor AMH result and, although I'm pretty certain that Kate's AMH was not good, it was never tested! So we do need someone like you to be able to point out that low AMH does not necessarily mean you won't respond normally!! I am really pleased your follow up went well and that they were optimistic. On DHEA, as Nicks says, the trouble is the lack of double blinded placebo controlled studies. There are plenty of other studies and anecdotal evidence that it works! With the insomnia - same applies to you as Pixie; this can be a side effect and Sam had it too and managed to get it under control (I think by taking her DHEA earlier but she can correct me if I am wrong).

Nicks - hello there! Sorry Em is "fighting the bottle" - hope she manages to overcome her battle but isn't she a bit young for an alcohol problem? Should we call social services on you? 

Lainy Lou - nice to see you. 

Steph - all those sweeties sound yummy! Will your child end up hyperactive 

Laura - it is so great that the trips are still tucked safely inside. I've told her to consider a "mummy tuck" now that she is almost certainly due for a c-section - one of her books says "nobody, not even your husband, should be exposed to your stomach the week after the birth".

Miranda - I'm with you on Eastenders; don't follow it at all.

Tracey - sorry you are still bleeding; hope all is ok. 

Ophelia - best of luck for EC. sounds like you should get a good crop this time!   

Sam - glad you are enjoying the book. I think Randine's track record speaks for itself - she genuinely gets results! 

Bugle - Laura and Tracey are right. I have checked with one of my work colleagues who is an employment lawyer (my tax law skills are not up to this). They are NOT entitled to ask you to do any work while you are on maternity leave and you should point that out. It is not legal. 

Nikki - still thinking of you and hoping you are ok. 

Heather - any news on fertilisation of your fantastic haul

Purple - enjoy your break! We'll miss you too.

Fishy - hope you are more comfortable today and have a better day overall! 

Bobbi - nice to see you again. Hope you are doing ok and have a PMA ready for treatment. Remember your worst FSH is better that that of my very pregnant sister! 

Natasha - I think the kitesurfing with sharks sounds scary. I'm never into that kind of thing. Never understood this "adrenalin rush" thing - sounds to be like being sh$t scared under a another name.

Anne - are you getting all geared up for tx I'm still hoping for a natural BFP this month. Shortly before Kate's tx I said to her "so, you kick off in a few days then?" and she said "well - hopefully not". It didn't happen that way but I thought her attitude was great! 

Anna1973 - glad things are moving for you. One of the others is probably best placed to tell you about the injections but please please don't worry - I am sure you'll get to be a real pro! Just explain your fears to the staff - they will have seen it all before! 

love to everyone I have missed.

Well, Kate is doing ok. The test and scan results are still ok and she still has to do nothing but all under control at the minute. They are very hopeful of getting her to 34 weeks (next Monday) but still say she must regard every day after that as a real bonus. I had a dream last night that she just had one baby, a girl who looked like my bro-in-law (with the same flaming red hair) and she called it&#8230;&#8230;.Jedida!!! God knows where I got that one from. Think my previous dream about a boy and a girl called Andrew and Isabel is going to be much closer to the mark!! My sis is not going to do the unusual/trendy names thing. Must admit, I never envy DP having to explain his bizarre one all the time.

I made an appointment for a week today to get my IUD taken out. Only thing I am worried about is that it is easier if it is done during my period so I booked it for what is usually day 1. However, I think I may have ov'd a day or two later than usual so AF may be a day or 2 later than normal, in which case I hope they can reschedule at short notice!! Either that, or hopefully my cervix is softening in preparation for AF so that it should be ok to remove it just beforehand!

So will Kate or Laura be the first to pop? (sorry Bugle but things seem to be progressingly nice and normally for you so despite being the first to get pg you may well be the last to give birth!!) I'd say this could be close. Vote now!!!

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ- yes, I am getting more excited by the day hun!
Seems like you are gonna go for it then eh??
I am  say Laura will be first, gut feeling.
So glad Kate and Co are doing well bless em. Does she know what she is having ?

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - Kate doesn't know what she is having. I wish she did but she and her DH decided not to find out!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally – hugs honey.       Here when your ready.

Laura – you may have missed an earlier post I sent you – buy the biggest granny underwear you can find (M&S sell cotton ones in packs of 5 I think). You know the ones that come up to your belly button. You won’t want any that rub on your scar after your c-section, and if you don’t have the high ones with you - you may end up having to go commando for a while   Arnica drops for healing after your op, and some vitamin e or bio oil for your scar once the stitches are out. Don’t worry about the belly or boobs – your 3 little terrors won’t care and by then neither will you   

Pixie – hope you do enjoy your trip. Barcelona is fab, hope you do find sometime to enjoy the sun & sea.  

Lucy – glad your feeling better.  Re the DHEA, yep LJ that was it.  I do get up every night also, but have been for more than a year long before DHEA– weak bladder.  But I wasn’t sleeping on DHEA, and found that if I take 50mg with breakfast and 25mg with lunch that sorted it out. I don’t take it any later in the day now or I can’t go back 
to sleep when I wake up.

Natasha & Lucy – SA sounds wonderful.  DH and I went about 4 years ago.  Hope you both get lots and lots of sun!  Your so brave going kite surfing.  My biggest fear is definitely great white sharks – I grew up on the ocean. You wouldn’t catch me putting a toe in the water in SA! 

And Natasha – I dropped into your favourite health food shop yesterday and purchased  some queen bee jelly.  It’s not cheap!  Any tips on how to take it? The lady warned me it tastes terrible.

Tracey – had EXACTLY the same reaction when I heard married friends taking about their lack of libido, and saying things like “sex really is not that important anyway”. Vowed I’d never ever let that happen to us.      I think there are ways to help it along though, I really do. It’s just finding the time to work on it along with everything else. 

Flasher Anne – oh you have a well hidden dark past somewhere you naughty girl!  

Anna1973 – I’ll be in the Lister tomorrow too, picking up my prescription and asking them to show me how to do injections.  Maybe they could do a group lesson.  

Purple – have a wonderful break!

LJ – Glad Kate is doing so well, and so happy to hear our little coily enemy is on his way to the bin!  I’d be dying to know what I was having….. some people are so strong not to find out!  I'd want to know at the earliest possible opporuntity. Not that any of us would really give a toss. 

Saw nutrionist yesterday to get the results of my blood tests, it looks like I’m absorbing all of my supplements – which is good news – but I have a big vitamin D deficiency!  Vit D is the sunshine friendly one. Well given the lovely summer we just had I’m not surprised.

Well, day 19 of my cycle today.  Off to the Lister tomorrow to have my progesterone test (last month it was low, confirming what I already suspected, luteal phase defect, and can also mean poor quality follicle).  It’s really just information at this stage, which I then pass onto my Chinese doctor in the hope that she can herbalise a miracle.  

Will be picking up my prescription and asking the nurses to talk me through how to take everything.  I remember reading someone on here posted something about getting a device that “stopped the glass shattering” or something, that made it easier to do? If you remember can you tell me what that is?

Happy tuesday to Bugle, Nicks, Bobbi, Mir,  Popsi, Heather, Nix, Fish, CJD, swinny, beach, and anyone I’ve missed ..

Sam xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

LJ - I don't think anyon will be looking at my gut for months!!

Sam - Thanks for the c-section advice.  I've got giant pants packed, is arnica ok to use when breastfeeding?

Hmmm... the race is on. I'm thinking I will beat everyone too...however you just don't know I may shock everyone and get to 36 weeks!!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I took arnica tablets whilst I was breast feeding - I started taking them in the hospital. I'm not sure if they are ok to take or not - anyone on here know ?

LJ this is for Kate too. I'm sure you have everything mapped out, but I wish I'd known I was having a c-section and been able to better plan not moving for a few days. Read the advice on how to get out of bed now! I ended up getting out of bed incorrectly, and moving around too much.  You need to lie down and plan to have people bring babies to your boobs, cups of tea, biccies, food, water, tissues whatever.  You need everyone to know your job is to do nothing but lie there and heal for a few days.  Someone obviously needs to be on baby duty, but I really think you need someone else on duty to "bring Laura whatever she needs to her bedside" duty. My errors resulted in my stitches coming apart and me having to be restitched 6 days later - not fun and it makes the scar worse!

So easy to avoid this if you can PLAN NOT TO MOVE!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Sam - I will pass it on to Kate.  the consultant did remind her yesterday that a c-section was surgery and she needed to bear this in mind but not sure she is taking it on board.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

SAm lovely idea, however as my babies will be in NICU I think I'm gonna have to be moving about which is not good.  Do you think a c-section is similar to a laparotomy?  Ihad done of them after my Ectopic, was hoping would not be as bad as I was laid up an dizzy for weeks with that.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

My daughter was in the NCIU also, hence the jumping around and the restitching.  I wish I'd read the advice leaflet on "how to get out of bed", sit, walk etc before I'd attempted any of these things, as I think it would have made a huge difference.  It was all such a blur though, I didn't even see the leaflet  beside the bed until a few days afterwards.  Try to get a copy now (any maternity ward should have some on hand) and - I'm serious - practise a few times 'now' so that when everything is going on around you, and all you can focus on is your little wonders, your fully versed and have on how to get up, down etc.

I don't know what a lapartotomy is... so I'm not sure.  To be honest the c-section at the time wasn't that bad, you don't feel any pain as the pain killers did the trick.  But, I really wish I'd not gotten up and moved around so much in the first few days.  You do shuffle rather than walk for a week or so, but really that just wasnt the end of the world at all.


Maybe Kate will get this - if she doesn't allow herself a few days to recover from major surgery, she's not going to be able to devote all your time to her little ones in the months to come. You are advised to move around to get your blood circulating, but I think not moving the abdomne for a couple of days would have helped a lot.  Just knowing how to get out of bed the right way - not the way I was doing it, probably would have stopped my stitches from coming apart.  Try to practise now, there is so much else going on when they are born that you forget to care about yourself.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey everyone

Sam - ah the queen bee jelly - yep its pretty revolting - the first time i had it i nearly spat it out, was on the phone to my friend and i started gagging..you get used to it after a few goes though - i just have it off the little spoon - maybe you could spread it on toast and pretend its lemon curd?

Lady Flasher - good day to you - manged to keep all your clothes on so far today?

LJ - glad to hear appt booked for that iud to come out and good to hear Kate and the bubs are doing well. 

Laura - did you watch misery - i really like that film, except for the ankle bits - that really makes me ill every time! Good to hear the trips are staying put, is it 30 weeks you're coming up for? Still picturing you having to lift your stomach up when you get up for some reason. 


Anna - hope your appt goes well tomorrow - dont worry they dont teach you how to use them by sticking them in you so you're safe for a little while yet.

Hello everyone else   

does anyone know if there is a best time of day to do the ovulation sticks - i know your're not supposed to do first one of the day but other than that am clueless.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I cant remember who asked what but can remember some questions.

The midwife told me to take arnica and knew I intended to bf so it must be OK.

I don't know if the Lister give you the plastic things for when you have to break the glass vials as standard but I mentioned that I had problems snapping them the previous time and she just got out the little plastic thingies.  Def ask for them.

I was always going on about the fact it is lucky I am not diabetic because i coudl NEVER inject myself.  Then when I HAD to do it for IVF it was fine.  the first time I couldn't bring myself to stick it in and got a friend to do it (DH is needle phobic so wouldn't even be in the same room).  The second time I realised I couldn't keep going to friends so just got on and did it - I was amazed that it just didn't hurt at all.
Once you have done your first you won't think anything of it.

I am down to a panty liner today    so I hope this is the beginning of the end of bleeding for me.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tracey - that is good news! Hope it is indeed the end of it all for you


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracey - hope the bleeding is indeed stopping.

Natasha - with the ov sticks I have read a few things. First, the best time to ttc naturally actually happens before you get the positive result as well as when you do. Spermies can live for a few days inside you and you want a good collection posted there in advance to await ovulation. An addtional team can then be despatched on ovulation. Do you get any other signs of approaching ov to try and identify your most fertile days (mucus cahnges etc.)? Don't panic if you don't - not everyone does. You could also try the ov-watch (http://www.ovwatch.com/) which can help by pinpointing fertile days a few days in advance of the ov sticks. I think you may have to look on ebay since I am not sure this can be sent to the UK; also, I am not sure how well it works if your cycle is irregular. The other point I would make on ov sticks is that you can miss your surge so again don't panic if you don't get the line!

Heather - any news?

/links


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies and flasher Anne  

Purple - wow the cost of that test is huge, think i'm with Miranda, i'd go with the best two, if i manage to get them of course   Enjoy some time with your mum, glad you sorted it out with DH before leaving for a few days  

Ally - glad you're back hun, hope the break with mum and sis did you some good, take care  

Pixie - enjoy barcelona, i'd love to go someday and watch footy there  

Ladyverte - unfortunately it isn't helping my workload, and i'm missing him also, we've worked together for 8.5 years now and we're slightly mad together, i could do with him here keeping me sane  

Tracey - stimms start on the 20th, just 8 more days to go   Managed to get rid of AF myself at last, that's the longest one i've had for a while  

Anne - keep off the champagne woman   At least you had underwear on, not like your window cleaner moment  

LJ - great news on Kate, she's doing so well   We're all looking forward to our fertlity specialist becoming our pregnancy specialist  

Anna1973 - don't worry about the injections hun, DH did most of mine for me to get him involved, but i did a few myself and you just do them, you know you have to  

Laura - you're bound to have stretch marks hun, just looking at your pic made my eyes water, with pain and happiness of course  

Droogie - how did it go hun  

Haven't watched last nights eastenders yet, got the jist now what happened  

Neighbours came home with new baby boy James yesterday, been shopping for pressie at lunch, think i'm going to drop it in tonight   After an east conception and easy pregnancy, she then only took 3 hours to deliver   can i be a cow and hope they have a less than easy child  

No headache today - whooppppeeee   Other than feeling thoroughly fat and eating everything in sight, i'm not too hormonal today either, although i did manage to cry watching stictly come dancing result this morning when heather went out and that was the result i wanted  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

LJ - thanks for the info - is just for my cycle monitoring at ARGC - think CM normally an indication but dont really seem to have any since BFN and i'm just confused as to what day i'm supposed to be on at the moment because of apparently only being on day 2/3 last week when i thought i was day 13..anyway another scan thurs so maybe that will clear things up - think i will start the ov sticks this afternoon and see what happens. Also, am wondering if there is anything that you dont know about    

Fishface   - ha! dont you just love the crying at randomness  

Right off to meet some naturopath for a chat to see if she can be of any use to me - i do like to interview all my therapists you see!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fish - I think that baby will have colic and reflux!  I can jut tell!  

LJ - You make me laugh, you have not even started to TTc and you are a complete expert!  

Tracey - Fab news on the bleeding.  Its so hard to move on with a constant reminder in your knickers.  

Natasha - Yeah I watched Misery, in the film she just bashes his ankles... in the book she cuts his feet off and seals them with a blow torch!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Tracey – great news, thank god that’s slowing down. Thanks for the tip, I will ask for the plastic things tomorrow.

Fish – not long to go now! 8 days only… looks like there could be lots of us cycling together – this is going to be a busy thread!  It's going to be so hard to keep up with whose follies are doing what, maybe we should include scan status on the signature for this cycle!

LJ – yet again you amaze me! I was just about to buy an OV watch – but decided to read the fine print first as I bought the clear blue fertility monitor, and then later noticed on the fine print – on the inside after you buy it, that it doesn’t seem to really work for irregular cycles.  Maybe really useful for those who have semi regular periods though.

FYI ladies: OV-Watch® can be programmed for use by women with a cycle from 20 days to 39 days in length. Certain personal circumstances, medical conditions, and medications can adversely affect fertility and the body's natural ability to ovulate, and may prevent pregnancy. These include menopausal symptoms, breast-feeding, impaired liver or kidney function, polycystic ovarian syndrome, and treatments that affect the menstrual cycle, like birth control pills, or any hormonal contraception.

I guess I’ll be sticking to my ov kits for a while longer yet.

Good luck with the naturopath Natasha

Sxx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice and reassurance.  I'm not sure if it's better or worse that they don't teach you by sticking them in you.  Does that mean I'll haev to do the first one by myself?!?!?!  I know that injections really don't hurt but my brain freaks out becuase of the whole there's a needle sticking IN ME thing.  My feet start involuntarily running away, especially if I am sitting down - I have to warn the nurses when I go for blood tests.  I hope you're right that I'll be able to do it when I know I have to.

Anne, I am on Microgynon yes.  Felt like a massive backwards step taking the first one - it really brought it home that I was not going to miraculously get a positive test in the nick of time, I do have ridiculously irregualr cycles though, plus that cyst so it's the only way to do it.  I really hope that the cyst has gone so that we can get one cycle in before Christmas.

Anna


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anna honestly after the first one you will be fine.  My first one was when me and Tim had an argument and he stormed off and I had to go to work so I really had little time to think about it.  It is an odd thing stabbing yourself but honest, they don't hurt and once you've got over the mental block of the frst one you will be fine.  I promise!  If not one of us will have to comeover and help!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and also don't think of your pill as a contraceptive think of it as your down regging drug for your treatment.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anna - laura's right, i can;t bear to watch blood tests etc and get all hot under the collar, but there's almost a sense of calm with these injections as you're doing them for a purpose and they are so important, i felt so relaxed after each one, knowing you're a day closer to the goal  

laura - made me grin, i'll think of that later when i'm cooing over him, not his fault of course, but i really want them to fall flat on their faces  

natasha - poor DH doesn't know what to expect next  

sam - can't wait to have company, i've taken myself off of my cycle thread now as i was the last one cycling and everyone was being sooooo optimistic and i'm sooooo nervous this time around, i couldn't bear the complaining over 10 follicles anymore


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - get thee some vitamin D supplements; it's actually an important vitamin for fertility but a lot of us are deficient!

Anna - I know the pill must be hard but, as the others say, think of it as part of your treatment.  I was about to suggest acupuncture to try and calm you down on this but I am guessing that won't appeal!! 

Fishy - I can imagine whinging about 10 follies wouldn't be too inspiring.  I remember when Kate got her 5 and we were all so thrilled. Here was the only place anyone understood the joy of a massive 5 follies!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Laura - OMG i've never read the book! That would have been so much better in the film    I love horror!

Fish - ha! yes I came off my last cycle thread about 3 days in - there really isnt anywhere else safe in this place for us PRs!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks LJ - so my nutrionist pointed out!

Anna - I've only done one injection, a trigger shot while doing CM last month. I was sooo scared, big long needle, in my chubby belly.... but I just thought to myself, if I go through IVF I'm going to be doing a lot of these, and I really don't have time to go to the hospital or try to find other people to do it for me, so I'd better get used to it.  Honestly, needle went in, done, and I couldn't understand what on earth I had got myself worried about.  I'm not scared of the needles, I am scared of raging hormones, but mostly I'm scared I won't respond.  A bit of physical pain or discomfort is nothing compared to the emotional pain of infertility.

Fish - I've briefly looked at some of the other threads - I stay well away from them now. It's heart breaking seeing ladies upset over 8 or 10 follicles, I don't even let myself look anymore!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - i would love 5 follies, especially if i get Kate's result too   it's a horrible feeling knocking someones excitement when i was there with them in july doing t/x for the first time, feel like a synical old cow now and wish i could just get those initial scans over and done with  

Nat - This thread is so comfortable because we all know we've had to struggle to get this far and we've all got our own issues and problems yet still want to hold each other up too, glad i found you girlies


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know much about the cycle boards but to be fair, whever someone posts on peer support all worried because they only have 6 follies or soemthing, there are always a lot of responses from people who have had the same and got really good quality eggs and BFPs. One lady posted recently who had got a better result (and BFP) from 6 eggs on her second cycle than 13 on her first.  On her first cycle, 4 eggs fertilised and she got a BFN and no frosties; second cycle 5 eggs fertilised, a BFP and 2 frosties. 

Fishy - really hope you get the same result as Kate too.      remember they are changing your dose and that may well make all the difference - look at Heather.

Speaking of Heather - any news?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies,

I am crap today, sorry, too many meetings and sheer workload.

Not got time to read all through but wanted to say hello and send some 

orphelia-  for tomorrow.
Heather- When is your ET? 
Ally- 

Hi Fish, Nat, sam, LJ, Miranda, Laura, Lucy, Beach, Sonia, Anna, karen, Tracey, Lainey, Nix, Nicki & Nicki, Bugle, Bobbi, Popsi, LittleA, Special K, Rachel

I have just had 2 quotes for my drugs
F, me, they are expensive!!!!!!!

Will send em on.....
1st price is HomeCare, 2nd is Fazeley:

*Menopur 75iu x 75 amps -------- £975 £915
Cetrotide 250mcg x 7 -------- £193.20 £171.50
Cyclogest Pessaries 400mg x 30 - £24.84 £22.50
Microgynon tablets x 42 -------- £2.30 £5.98 (60, not 42 as HomeCare)
Ovitrelle 250mcg x 1 ----------- £38.31 £35.31
Needles, Syringes etc. --------- £FOC £4.14

TOTAL: £ 1233.65 £1154.43*

Oh, good news...... I am fully clothed today


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Anne Anne is that you?? Sorry didn’t recognise you with your clothes on.. (I know sad benny hill humour)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

The lady Flasher does occasionally wear clothes you know


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna hunni- I   you will get get one in pre Christmas ( a cycle that is )

xxxxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Anne, bargain eh!! Another good reason I am waiting til Jan to go for tx again, need to save up again!

LJ - I would love to be a fly on the wall when you go to the docs or consultant, I bet you know more than they do!!

Fish, know what you mean about cycle buddies, I had a good group last time round who were all v supportive but it can be hard as well.

Anna - the nurse did let me and DP practise the injections when she showed us how to do it and it was a piece of cake. I let DP do the 1st few but then found it is much easier to do them yourself, I felt much more in control.

Laura, can't believe you are nearly 30weeks, that really is excellent!!! Is the problem fixed on here now for uploading pics, I wanna see a new bump pic!!

Tracey, hiya, so pleased your bleeding is finally stopping.

Ally, so sorry to read about your cycle  

Hello everyone else.

My DHEA not arrived yet but has been sent apparently and I WILL phone acupuncturist tonight to book 1st appt!!

Jx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - saw that maltesers ad earlier where she rubs her ladybumps against the window - now why did i immediately think of you

Have you tried Pharmasure? I have got all my drugs from them in the past and they always throw the needles and sharps bins and those plastic vial snappers as theyre becoming known as in too....might be worth a call - 01923 233466 - now how many ladies can say they have ivf drug suppliers in their mobiles eh - what a mover and shaker i am


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

natasha - my mobile address book looks hilarious now, the amount of FF names in there, DH keeps stopping me and asking if i know these peoples 'real' names, he can't cope with the login names  

Haven't seen the new ad, must look out for that one


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

natasha- Not seen that one  

Gonna try Phamasure
Thanks hunni
xxx

Hi Jal x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

you mean fishface isnt your real name?!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - its brillian - you eat a malteser at your desk and then because its not naughty enough you go up to the window and flash your boobies at your co-workers...


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I have seen that one!!!!! My brain is really addled  

You;d be surprised how many people now call me it, and Fishy and Sponge


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my god... that is ME!!!!!!!
Will try it out at the rail engineers tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

window cleaners...rail engineers...you're so picky Anne


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm worried about Heather - I hope she has some good news to report on fertilisation.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, when you get to my age, you've gotta take what you can!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- has no one heard from her
xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

What time was her EC  Hopefully it was a late one or she's taking it easy!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

She last posted yesterday in the early afternoon to say she had her wonderful 7 eggs.  I hope she hasn't had bad news on fertilisation.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

See, my brain has left my body   I remember now, now you've got me worried


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, got the mail yesterday but not heard from today then...... mmmm now I am worried
God, I hope it's not bad news for them both


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

I was wondering too - they should have heard by now about fertilisation rates...hope she is ok.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Me too.

Right girls, I have gotta do one now as I am going to my older brothers for tea 
Won't be on tonight but will check to see if Heather's been in touch when I get home later

Bye bye
xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Jal – great your making that acupunture appointment. We ladies must be fearless when it comes needles. 

Natasha – thanks for the tip about Pharmasure. Now in my trusty palm pilot. (I know, no iPhone. I'm retro) 

Heather – hope your ok out there somewhere     

Laura – it's true your almost 30 weeks!!!!!  Wow, ok I’m relatively new.. but I used to first wonder how someone could be on the PR thread with triplets!!! Your such a lucky lady   I know it will be hard when they are born and it’s not for everyone, but I would have loved to have triplets. Ship in the MIL and the mother and whoever else wants to lend a hand, after the first year it will get so much easier….one lot of school enrolements, one lunch to make as they will all be at the same feeding stage, vaccinations all at the same appointment. Ok, maybe I'm dreaming. Did you do DHEA - any tips from the triplet making machine?

Hello to everyone else.  Think I'll sign off for the night as I'm really really tired.

Sxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls

Decided to take the day off work - been wallowing in bed - so tired!!!

Heather -      hoping for some good fertilisation news sweetheart  

Purple - think I may have missed you as  you are off somewhere - sorry to hear about your falling out with DH - sure you will be tip top again soon   glad you got some champers though!!! 

Anne - good to see you are getting organised - you can save a bomb - I stupidly bought drugs from the Lister both times - I think Cetrotide is something ridiculous like £46 per shot from there!!! 

Natasha/ Anne - what about telephone engineers - I have one with the bluest eyes - makes us all blush when he comes to the office!! 

Tracey - Hallelujah!!!! There is a god afterall!! Pleased you are now down to a panty liner - must make you feel more human hon   you will be swimming before long x Will have a look at diary and maybe try and find a Thursday?? I will be having some womb juice - how about you??

Jenny - Great news about the IUD - you are going to be catching Kate up in no time!!!! I am sure they will be able to reschedule at short notice but maybe just make a call so that you know where you stand.

Sam - vitamin D - yep I heard that recently too - probably the only thing I am not taking!! Thanks for all messages hon x So does your IVF start any time soon then?? This is fantastic news sweetheart, what did you ever decide about your Australia trip??

Miranda - my mum and dad live near Taunton - where are you then?? You are on!! din dins or tea or lunch or something next time! I actually have quite a few friends in the west country too x

Jal - good to see you - thanks for your support.

Laura - I too really want to see a pic - you must be so much bigger now with those 30 week olds in there!! You should be so proud the way you have hung onto those babes, what a wonderful mummy you are!! 

Fish - Hi sweetheart - I will be      for a bumper crop of follies for you!! Dont worry about those with loads and loads (difficult I know) my friend got 20 on each of first two tx then got 8 and got BFP - so there you go - I think that is telling us something!! 

Ophelia - when is your ec?? Thank you for pm - will respond next - I have a feeling your ec is tomorrow though - if so      I wish you every bit of luck for this honey x

Steph - you are right - who needs teeth - you dont need teeth to bath a baby, tickle a toddler or tell off a teenager      paints a funny picture doesn't it!!! 

Lucy - cant remember where you are at but hello and  

Popsi - hope all going well with course - v excited for you - would love to hear all about it  

Beach -   back atcha!! 

Nix - honey - have you gone all quiet on us again??  

To everyone else - I know I have missed people but there is so much catching up to do - you are making it hard though - you are writing so bloody fast   !!

I think I am going to take tomorrow off too, I have a hospital appointment at St Marys in the morning with the endocrinologist, I had a test done a few weeks ago to test my adrenals, and to see if I have any anti thyroid, anti adrenal or anti ovary antibodies. I am looking forward to finding out but hate the way they always look at me with such grave faces, 'oh dear you have pof, there is nothing that can be done, you are going to be in menopause really soon'!! You would have thought I would be used to it by now but it always gets me down. Oh well knowledge is power and all that.

Jenny just pm'ed me too about a girl on the POF board who has just had a baby girl after a pof diagnosis and fsh levels of 40, 60 and up, she is a little younger than me at 31 but it really gives me hope to carry on believing that I can beat this, sometimes the medical profession make me feel like I am just plain MAD!! 

Love and luck to all!! 

And just a little more      for Heather x

A xxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I went AWOL, I'm absolutely shattered today and have a sore throat. I don't know if it's stress, anaesthetic or a cold but I've been sleeping to try to shift whatever it is. 

We got the call at 8am, out of our 7, 5 were mature and 3 fertilised so we're just hoping they do their dividing stuff tonight and I'm then in tomorrow at 11am.

We're so chuffed, I reckon DH has Bond-like sperm after it was cut out, went across Nottingham on the bus with me to the lab, was frozen for 6 months then still worked on 3 eggs. He's just relieved he didn't need another SSR  

I just hope this cold or whatever goes as I don't feel particularly nurturing right now, though DH is making fish fingers which I'm sure is a miracle cure  

Thanks for all the wishes, please let me stay, it does goes to show was a change in protocol can do.

Thanks for keeping me sane so far

Heather xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Heather- Thank God- I will   for you and your overnight jiggy action!!

Ally-Blushing lady should I say  . Time off is a good idea hun, good luck with tomorrows tests.

Everyone else... hellllllooooooo !

Right, got to dash, off to my older brothers for tea


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Heather - Great news, 3 lovely embies to choose from!     are you having ET tom?

Ally - Hope you have a nice day off,even if you do have to go to the hosp.  

Sam - Hmmm triplets tips!  Well this cycle was completey different, I did DHEA for 3 months, I was away on holiday so no work, I used a combination of drugs, new clinic, red wine... so many things were different I can't say what made the difference this tme. And I'm not the first PR member to have trips! Our Roozie's little ones are now 6 months I think.

Jal -It won't let me upload new pic I'm afraid.  Have tried. 

XX


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my goodness,  this is totally not IF related but Laura I just noticed your rabbit is moving!  Has it always done that?  That is so cute, look at those lovely ears!  I love a bunny


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Heather thats fab news - so pleased for you - hope you feel better after those fish fingers and good luck tomorrow for EC  

Laura - the rabbit scares me a little bit...

Just had MIL on the phone for 29mins 14secs - yes i time her - shes very excited that i might be having treatment at ARGC with the famous Mr T - i can just imagine her telling all the villagers    shes lovely really - we call her digi because shes really small


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Gawd, the thread used to move fast, but it's now quicker than the speed of sound!  

Ally - I'm in a village called Maiden Newton, ten miles from Yeovil. Taunton is about 40 minutes away, so perhaps we could meet in the middle! Or you could visit the olds, then drop in here on your way back to the big smoke. It's all good by me!

Anne - click on the rabbit and get a moving pic for yourself! I love 'em. Ophelia - you never used your kitty I sent you! It was just like your Fold, but slightly evil...

Sorry, going to have to stop there - I've run out of steam! Must go bathe before I collapse...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Miranda - thats not far at all - will definately take you up on that offer and it would be lovely to meet Robert! 

I would love an animal that moves - how can I get one??

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Click on my pussy! (The one patting the duck at the bottom of my posts)

You get the code to put in your sig.

Yay! Let's meet!

xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Anna - Never in a million years did I think I'd be able to inject myself, I can't watch when a doc does it so I thought that DP would have to do it all the way through but day 2 I was out with friends and I was faced with trekking half way across London to get DP to do the honours and decided to just get on with it myself and by the end I preferred doing it myself, and was more comfortable when I did it so jab away! You'll be used to it in no time - honest.

Natasha - thanks for the tips... I'm soooo excited - 7 more sleeps!!!!

Flashy Annie - Yep - the drugs are a killer! I did a real ring around various pharmacies and although the Lister were not the cheapest by any means they were cheaper on some stuff and they were the same price on the stimms I had which is the really expensive bit. Using the Lister meant we could just pay for the drugs we needed each visit and as I was prescribed 15 days stimms and I only had 10 we saved about £500. It might not be the same for your drugs but it's certainly worth bearing in mind. 

Ally - you rest up chicka, think you're doing the right thing to take some time out. Good luck at the hospital tomorrow and what fab news about the POF lady with a baby girl! Pleased you've had some positive news xx

Heather - woo hoo!!! What a fab fertilisaiton rate! You must be really chuffed. Fish fingers, mmmmm... Are they in a sandwich? (White bread of course)

I had a lovely acu this evening - had a back one - bliss central. Woke up at 4am again last night and didn't get back to sleep again - bloody DHEA! So took 50mg with brekkie and then had weird tingly feelings in odd places like my biceps and nose - so strange! Went after a couple of hours though and so tomorrow it's 25mg with brekkie and 25mg with lunch. Amazingly I'm not knackered which is odd seeings I've been awake since 4am - is this some miracle sleep substitute?! Hope not - I love my duvet.

I've missed loads I know, sorry... so many posts, so little time! DP is moaning at me for spending too much time on the laptop. Bah.

Lucy xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am definately losing the ability to remember who said what.

I remember a conversation about fertility monitor sticks. Just to say that I have peed on hundreds over the last few years.  I have never managed to get pg while using them.  However, i have had 4 natural pregnancies over the last 7 years when I haven't used them.  Every time I ask a fertility expert they say you are much better having sex every other day from when you have finished af until you start the next AF, some say you can just have sex twice a week throughout your cycle to get a good chance.
Unless of course DH bribed them to say sex every 2 days  

Anne.  The Lister give you all the needles etc on your first appointment.  Even if you don't buy the drugs from them.
You might find your GP wil prescribe at least the cyclogest.

Heather.  Hooray for your 3 embies.  I love fish finger sandwiches, white bread with lots of tomato sauce.

Ally, Thursdays are good for me, except 27 November when I have a leaving do to go to.  I will def be on the womb juice

Fish, I am so pleased that you don't have a headachce today.  Hooray.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! Glad to hear I'm not the only one.

I KNEW I'd missed something important - Heather, well bloody done! Whoo!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Heather - yah for 3 embies! They back in tomorrow?   
Anne - if you have an understanding GP he might write you a script for the microgynon and cyclogest......pill is free on the NHS and cyclogest is not strictly a fertility drug  
LJ - glad coil coming out
tracey - glad bleeding is settling  
LB - I'm not on ** - how do I get your bump pic? My phone does pictures if you can send one?!!!  
Hi Mirra  
Love to everyone
NickiW


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls. Just popping in quickly to keep the thread. 

Ally - good to have u back. U deserve a few days off work to recover x

Anne - good news on ur appointment. Not too long to wait. 

Heather - great news on yr embies. Good luck tomorrow. 

Anna - I used to faint at blood tests and injections, now I find them a breeze. U will be fine, honestly. 

Tracey - I am so pleased that ur bleeding has finally subsided. As Laura said, it is just a constant reminder of what might have been. I am a lady of leisure and live just north of London so if u and Ally arrange a meet up I would love to come and meet u both. I don't want to intrude though if u just want the two of u there so I won't be offended if I'm not invited. We should try and arrange a meet for all of us, perhaps after the trips arrive?  Just an idea. 

Lj - xx for the twins

Lb - xxx for the trips

steph - not long until 12 weeks now, is it?

hi to FF, natasha, Lucy, purple, nix, nicky, nicky, Sam and everyone else. 

Well, no miracle dhea baby for me this time. Despite some well timed bms my af arrived last night. Ho hum, onwards and upwards, maybe next month. 

I finally got my chickens on Saturday - dh and I rescued four battery hens who were about to be slaughtered  and put into dog food. Bless them, one had laid am egg by the time we got home. Dd was so excited - she had it for breakfast the next da (the egg, not the chicken).  What a nice life they will have now, pecking around inour garden. 

Right off to bed

night night x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

can't stop - just wanted to send *Ophelia* huge    for EC tomorrow - and...

*Heather* - 3 embies is brilliant  - hope they are all going strong tomorrow - good luck for ET   

*Vonnie* - so sorry to hear you have Hashimoto's Syndrome  - will they be able to treat that with thyroxine alone? Hope that once they have you on the right medication all will be well   

Hi to everybody else  and sorry for no more personals - need my bed! 

Love and  to all

Steph xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Thanks ever so much for all the drugs tips- I might go chat to GP.
Hope you are all ok today so far?

Lots of   to everyone

Ally- How you doing?  

Lots of    for Heather & Orphelia xx

Miranda, laura....pussies & rabbits   

Anne 
xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Heather 3 embies is fantastic.    for ET today. 

Ophelia - Best of luck for EC. Hope its painless.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - brilliant news!!  I was a bit wuwwied cos I knew that DH's spermies didn't have the most straightforward journey.  You must be thrilled. When is ET?

Ophelia - good luck today!! 

Ally - hope it goes ok at your appointment today. Don't let them get you down - think of Katherine if they start being all negative!  

Lainey Lou - sorry it wasn't a natural BFP this cycle. Next time eh?

Tracey - I had heard similar things on the pee sticks; you are better off going for it every other day between AF and ov.

Anna - hope you now have some reassurance on the injections!

Bobbi - hi there!  pleased they sorted your thyroid out for you.

Fishy - not long now until stimming starts!

Steph - hello pregnant lady.  Still eating those sweeties?

Sam - hope the progesterone test goes well today and it's indicative of a possible natural BFP this month!!  Maybe you'll be the first on the PR thread to have natural triplets!!

Anne - drug prices are ey watering and if you can face shopping around on top of all the other stress, it's worth doing.

Jal - you still at the Chiltern? I had a Saturday job there in my youth!!! 

Natasha - laughing at your MIL.  Good to hear she is very small - if I remember correctly you are very tall indeed so DH clearly hasn't got an Oedipus Complex, which is good to know!!!  Digi is a cute nickname - I get called the Mighty Atom!

Miranda - I do hope Ally gets to visit!  Would be fab for her to meet you and Robert.

Lucy - DHEA can give you an energy boost but I do hope you don't stay awake from 4am every night!!

Anne - hello there!

Angel - hi to you too!  when is your test date PUPO lady?

Laura - how are you doing today??

love to everyone else
  
Well there are workmen bang outside my office today.  It smells horrible and sometimes they open the window and it's artcic.  I wonder if I should ask to "work from home" or if that will just mean I'll get one of the "visiting attorney" spare offices in the bowels of the building!!

Just spoke to Kate - she is fine and is venturing out to the shops today.  She wants to have a few more "essentials" in case the twins put in a sudden appearance!!  Mercifully, my dream of the other night is not going to come true - surprisingly, "Jedida" is not one of the chosen names!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi there LJ, its the usual for me. One minute feeling completely positive and the next feel completely low. I test next week, Thursday. 

If Anne was around, she'd probably give you a few ideas on amusing yourself with workmen being outside your office      

Ask to work from home. You shouldn't have to put up with freezing conditions.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- You make me smile with your crazy dreams  

Glad Kate is up and about

Angel          
xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Anne? Been up to anything naughty today Do you think if you tried one of your flashing tricks with the pharmacist, it could get you a huge discount on the drugs?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Angel - try and keep positive for next Thursday. I know it's tough!

Hi there Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been very well behaved today ........................................
so far     
Hmmmmmm, Good idea   

how are you doing?
xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Have been fairly upbeat, but broke down into tears over something small today. Now feel miserable. 

Where's everyone else today?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah hun x
Been there!!!

So, where are you at now with tx? 
sorry- my mind is going as well as my lady parts  
Gotta laugh eh or we'll cry


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thunderbirds are GO!!!!!

Just back from the Lister with a sharps box and some Gonal F pens in a bag!  This is all happening so quickly that my hands are still shaking.  I stop the pill today and start clomid on day 2 of next cycle and start the injections on day 3.  I'm sure this is all second nature to alot of you but it seems like really alot to remember for me at the moment.

The scan nurse said she could see at least a couple of potential follicles on each side but the bad news is that my FSH has gone up to 24.6 despite three and a half months of DHEA so I'm a bot disappointed about that.

LJ - I am feeling a bit better about the injections - the pens are really simple to use so that cuts out alot of the faff hopefully it'll be in and done before I notice, boy are they expensive though! over £300 for four days supply, I will be shopping around for the next installment.

I would love to have all your tips for what to do next.  I'll find my hot water bottle tonight.  I know that alot of you have mentioned eating a lot of protein - do you have any tips?  How much is a lot?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Woooohooo!!!!
Anna- Well done. No advice as still a virgin to it all  
Let me know if you want me to send you a list of pharmacy numbers?
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pussies, bunnies - do they have annimated beavers? 

LJ. My beautiful friend Kate was small like you. If a stranger asked she said she was 5ft but she would tell her close friends the truth - that she was 4ft 11.

Angel  I find I cry over small things rather than big. If I am feeling emotional I will cry if I drop something but then not cry when someone talks about the my little boy I lost. emotions are funny things.

Lainey. Would love to meet up. We can talk about chickens - I would love some, am even thinking of moving house so we would have a big enough garden to keep chickens. It is really hard when you know you had BMS at the right time and still AF turns up. No matter how many AF's you have you are always hopeful that the next one won't come. Sometimes I will have had a month when I know we didn't have BMS at the right time and I am still disappointed with AF arrives bang on time.

Lucy. DHEA doesn't give me an energy boost - I wish it would.

Steph. How are you today. Still feeling ickie?

Anna. Fantastic news. Check out the 'where to buy cheap drugs' thread for the latest on which pharmacy is cheapest. On the subject of protein you should definately make sure you are getting adequate protein but not too much. If you google 'protein while trying to conceive' you should find some stuff. There have been studies that show too much protein might actually hinder conception. See this link I found on google.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/06/040629020730.htm
shame your FSH has gone up but hopefully it won't matter.

Just an aside if FSH stands for follicle stimulating hormone logic says the higher it is the more your follicies woudl be stimulated - a good thing? LJ with all your knowledge can you explain why it is bad to have high FSH?

I had a very cold morning this morning. BRAKE, a road safety charity wanted 29 people to stand on Hyde Park Corner for a photoshoot to represent the 29 people who are killed or seriously injured on British roads every HOUR.
Although a worthwhile thing to do it was bloody freezing. I am actually glad to be at work now as it is warm here.

Talking of work, better get back to it.

/links


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me as off to bed for a well earned rest.

Heather- Well done on your 3 embies and good luck for ET today.   

Thanks to all of you girls for wishing me well for EC which I had this morning. It was very painful and am bleeding quite a lot, even got a massive clot when I went to the loo 20 mins ago. Is that normal? 

Anyway, we got 5 eggs today and ET will be on Saturday, day 3 transfer, all going well.          

Love to all.  Will try and catch up when I get some time. DH arrived yesterday, I´ve missed him sooo much. Will spend some quality time with him before he flies home on Monday again. I´m flying home on Wednesday.
We´ve booked a really nice hotel in the citycentre for 3 nights over the weekend. Looking forward to that. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oh Ophelia, really pleased for you.  
rest up hunni hope you recover soon and really enjoy your time with DH



Girls..........

Bit of a strange thing keeps happening to me today...
I keep feeling this almost like a vibrating sensation in my right ovary area?
Anyone ever head/heard of such a thing?
Not as if I've even started on ant tx yet? 

Ally hunni- How did this morning go at hospital?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ophelia - well done sweetheart this is great news! Heres hoping for some super lovin' in the lab later!! 

Anna - sorry about your FSH but it does fluctuate you know so could easily be lower again soon. You still are very much a borderline case so try to keep your pecker up and keep reminding yourself of little jens sis kate and the imminent delivery of her twins! 

I am afraid that I had terrible news at my appointment today. Dr White he endocrinologist said that on looking at my results "the writing was on the wall" thyroid ok, adrenals ok, all other general bloods ok BUT FSH 107 and LH 40 (these were taken on Oct 15 on CD40 - I never did get AF - just went straight into IVF on CD70 or so). I am beside myself with grief as I now feel that it is time to give up and stop hoping for a miracle - I do not know of any miracles when ladies have had FSH so high. I really now am no longer a 'borderline' case, my FSH is about as bad as it gets and I need to stop being in bloody denial and accept that I will never have my own biological child and probably no child at all as Ben is so against the other options available. I have no idea what to do from here, just feel so completely heartbroken. She wants me to start on bloody HRT. I cannot imagine when I will feel ready to face the world and am so gutted that I have had such a horrible year so far and that all i have to look forward to now is years ahead where I am struggling to get over this. Not a great way to spend your 30's. 

I am so sorry for bringing you all down and I know that it is so so hard for everyone who is struggling with IF but this just feels so so final for me.  

There really doesn't ever seem to be any good news for me. I am not officially 100% POF and don't belong on this thread anymore.

Love to you all x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello all

Just got back - we've got 2 embies on board

One 4 cell grade 2/3 and one 5 cell grade 3, the other one was 6 cell so a bit ahead of itself and not suitable for freezing.

We are absolutely over the moon, especially as the Dr was the same one who gave us a 'very poor chance' who did the ET and now says we have a good chance. He's lovely so no hard feelings, just nice to be in a more positive situation.

In true me style though I'm now just worrying about the grades as our grade 2 last time didn't stick around so I'm wondering why should these, but I'm assured we're still average. You may have notice that I always find something to worry about (it drives DH mad!)

Just the insanity of the wait now!!!   Test date 28th Nov  

I have come out with a cold now though so if I'm a bit quiet, it's because I plan to sleep and rest as much as possible, but I'll be back!! Thanks for all your messages and sorry for worrying you (just re-read them), it was this cold making me feel poo yesterday that kept me away.

Anne - vibrating ovary? I had tickly ovaries over the weekend, I was lying in bed laughing because I'm really ticklish on my tummy - great fun bit of treatment  

Ophelia - great news, sending   to the love lab

Big hugs  

PUPO Heather


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- PM'd you sweetheart  

Heather- I am in bloody tears here    so pleased for you and DH, well done hun xxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ophelia - 5 eggs - thats great news   sorry to hear you are in pain - try to drink lots and lots of fluid to help flush those ovaries out - i had bleeding after both my ECs too, it should hopefully stop in a couple of days, if it stays really heavy though you should prob give your clinic a call to see if they have anything to say about it. Glad you have been reunited with your DH too. Lots of love and   to you both.

Anna - excellent news! yep hot water bottles are good to help get the blood circulating in the womb and hopefully make it nice and homey for your embies. With the protein i echo Tracey, you dont need to start downing shakes in between meals of anything - you just need to make sure you are getting enough which depending on your wieght should be round about 60g a day - thats actual protein not say 60g of chicken (which would be about 13g protein) - just make sure you have protein at each meal and a handful of nuts with a piece of fruit are a great snack and top up protein levels - brazils, walnuts, almonds are best choices..

Angel -   to cheer you up and lots of  for you

Tracey - hope you have warmed up a bit, a very worthy cause though. I used to have 4 chickens when I was little and 2 ducks, I've always fancied getting them again when we move, and having a lovely big veggie patch, if anyone ever bloody buys our flat that is!! also will have to check if jimmy choo do wellies?

Hi Anne and LJ and anyone else whose here...

Have just got back from the gym and cant work out if estate agent has been yet - he said he was doing a viewing and i dont want to get in the shower if hes not been yet...Anne what would your advice be


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ally!  You stop that right now!  Whaddaya mean you don't belong on this thread?  That is b0ll0x!  You've only been taking the DHEA for about 5 minutes in DHEA terms so it's too soon to give up!

As for Ben being against the other options, was it on here I posted the timeline of my DH's attitude to tx, then donor then adoption...  they just can't handle these things in the first instance so it is up to us (once again) to be patient until they can get their little pea-brains around things!  Not saying your OH is stoopid, but DAMN they can be pig-headed when it comes to this stuff!

For now, you've had some really sh1tty news and youre grieving and that's normal. But you won't always feel this way, you will bounce back, there is still the possibility that the DHEA will do it's thing and if it doesn't there is still time for Ben to pull his head out of his  and accept that you might just have to take an alternative route to parenthood, unpalateable as that may seem right now. 

But as long as you 2 can work together and support each other, you will get there, one way or another. And this IS your board hon, we are all here for eachother, you know as well as I do it's the best board on here (well except for the drug-induced stories thread!) so don't you go nowhere, you hear me girl?!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Heather thats brilliant news - congrats on being PUPO   

Take it easy now and think lots of rest and sleep is just what you need to help shake the cold. LOL xxx

Ally honey I'm really so sorry that you have had such a bad result today    

I know you must be feeling totally devastated but dont give up yet.   As Nix says and I know others have too these boys take a while to come around to things. Take your time and recover from this and then sit down and have a talk about what your options are. This has been such a tough time for you both that no rational final decisions can be made at this stage.

And as for leaving us!!! NO WAY!!! We're all here for each other, you're one of us even if you do decide to go no further and we're all here to support each other, we support you and you support us - thats how it goes Ally so dont you dare go leave us because we need you too!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Anne hon - much appreciated   bit too raw to take up your offer but would love to in due course xxxx  

Nix - thanks hon but I almost dont want to hope that DHEA or Chinese Herbs or wheatgrass or whatever else will do its stuff. I have been on 50mg for 4 months now and this is what blood results I am getting. I know there is that Greek 'study' but I am not sure I buy it (and if it is bullsh!t it has to be some really f*cked up person that submitted it as it just gives us false hope). I just want to do what will give me the best chances of a natural pregnancy and if it is DHEA or HRT then I am happy to do that but noone seems to have a 100% answer about that. I just wish there was someone that could project manage my infertility with my very best interests at heart. I just don't know what to do!!!! I could scream I really could, either that or bang my head against the wall!! It would be good to feel something other than this pain. Even if it was for just one day - just a respite. 

I think I need to give us a cut off and not just 'try' endlessly various supplements and treatments. Maybe I should up my DHEA to 75mg for a few months and see what happens, maybe try chinese herbs, but together or seperately, who knows?? Maybe I should not do any of those things and just get on the HRT, oh it is all so confusing.

What is the drug induced story thread - is this real - is it funny? I could do with a laugh!!

Natasha - thanks hon - glad to feel wanted!!! Its hard - I only have bad news to share with you all - none of the 'ups' and I feel like I bring the board down x 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls, it's such an emotional day today, I am so so happy for Heather & Ophelia and so so gutted for Ally.

But Ally- YOU ARE NOT GOING ANYWHERE HUNNI- we need you and thats that and you need us too.
You are grieving I guess at the moment .I just wish I had the magic potion to help my sad friend.  

Natasha-


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ally - i'll say it again dont try to make decisions at the moment - i presume you have some sort of follow up consult after your cycle - take this info from today with you and talk it all through with them. Ask them to tell you what you're options are. They will lay it out for you and hopfully give you a little more direction. I know exactly what you mean about not knowing whether to try supps, herbs, continue with the DHEA etc..it all becomes very overwhelming when you've had a bad result. Just step back from it all for a few days, dont try to make any decisions and arrange your follow up appt if you havent already. And we dont expect you to be up all the time so thats just nonsense about bringing us down. We all have our dark times and its especially important to be a part of us PRs at those times.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Right cant wait any longer - off for a shower - maybe the sight of me in the shower will be an added incentive to make them want to buy the flat..isnt it the lifestyle youre supposed to try to sell..if you live here then you too can be showering at 2.45 in the afternoon..(mmm not really sure why that would be a good thing..maybe i should take some champagne in with me to make it look a bit more exciting?!)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Course hun, as I said , anytime xxxxxxxxxx

Ps, You ain't going anywhere Mrs  

can you and ben maybe get away for a weekend and have time away to talk and be close?
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ally, hang on a minute, you started taking the DHEA in July right? And you had the test in October right?  That's only 3 months and 9 out of 10 PR's who expressed a preference said they only saw a difference after 4 months innit. So there!

Anyway like Tash says, now is not the time to be making decisions. You've had a day that's as crap as a big bag of crap things, I think continuing with the DHEA even on 50 mgs for a couple of months is a good idea and why not combine it with the chinese thing?  There's no reason why it has to be one or the other, as long as the Chinese practioner is professional and knows what they're doing but right now, you go ahead and scream and shout and cry and punch pillows (I nearly asked DH to take me to boxing training with him after the last failure, I just wanted to beat the sh1t out of something, anything!) or whatever you need to do to get rid of some of that perfectly normal anger that you're feeling.

Now let me look for the drug induced thread so when you've finished screaming you can have a good laugh....

xxx

PS Tash - wot no shower?  Eewwwwww, you minger (said she, an hour ahead and still in her dressing gown!)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Natasha- you dirty girl, get in that shower


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

FOUND IT!!!

Prepare to pee yourselves laughing! (Tash maybe you should wait before getting in the shower )

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0

xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ally, I know you are hurting right now, but you can't give up just yet. You and Ben want a child to love and you dream will be fulfilled one day. I agree with Nix, men always want to resist at the first instance. My DH and I had some huge arguments before we went down the IVF route and on some days I used to feel the same way as you do now. But give both of you some time to rethink what your next steps will be. I'm sure LJ will tell you that you are not a totally lost case yet.

Heather - fantastic news on being PUPO. Try to keep your spirits up.

Natasha, thanks for the hugs hun. Hey what sort of "viewing" does the estate agent want??  I only ask you this cause I saw the words viewing and going for a shower in the same line     

Ophelia - I was in pain too after EC and did have a little bleeding. I was told that it happens to a few people and to take painkillers. Hope you feel better well before your ET.

Anne - vibrating ovary?? Sorry can't help you there. After having started DHEA, I often feel twitching and pulling during ovulation.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I know you must be devastated right now and probably wondering how much more you can take.  I know you have the most horrible year imaginable and my heart goes out to you.  Please, please give yourself a little time and let yourself have a chat with the Lister.  You need to remember that a random FSH level like that cannot really indicate anything much - it has to be at day 2-4.  Also, you need to remember that you did show some response to stims and your cycle was only cancelled because you ovulated.  You also hadn't been on DHEA that long (for most people it takes AT LEAST 4 months to kick in) and for much of that time you have only been on 50mg and you may need to up it.  You can also look into chinese herbs a bit more since that has produced some stunning successes.  It is not time to give up yet.  It is time to take a breather, talk to the Lister and remember that, whatever happens, you WILL get through this. Men are funny with other options but Ben WILL come round, if that is what you need - and you may not.  Also, the Greek study is not some kind of hoax - it was published in Fertility & Sterility which is the official journal of the American Society for Reproductive Medicine and they check everything out thoroughly.  If you look at the history of the paper, it was submitted on 15th October 2007 and was actually rejected and had to be resubmitted in November 2007 in revised form before being accepted for publication in March 2008; so please get that idea out of your head and take heart that 2 ladies in the study had FSH over 100 and one hadn't had AF for 12 months!!  Please please take a step back, stay with us and don't give up.           

Tracey - good for you for taking a stand on road safety!

Ophelia - well done on your 5 fabulous eggies. Result!!

Anna - don't worry too much about your FSH.  You are on good hands and they'll work with you. 

Anne - no idea what vibrating sensation means, other than maybe ov.  But I think you ov'd a but a week ago didn't you?

Nix - hello there.  Still playing the waiting game and gearing up for a great cycle?

Natasha - get in the shower!


To answer Tracey's question on FSH...  

Basically, FSH stimulates the ovaries to crank out the follies at the start of your cycle.  The rough reason why high FSH is "bad" is based on the idea that the body will produce out as much FSH as is needed to get the follies out.  Thus, the theory is that where there are loads of follies this is easy and not much FSH is needed. As reserves get lower, however, more FSH is necessary to push the follies into action.  FSH is also regulated by oestrogen, which keeps it low.  That is why a high estradiol level at the start of your cycle can give an inaccurate FSH result - it you have a cyst or are already well into your follicular phase you will produce levels of estrogen high enough to reduce your FSH.

Naturally this leaves many gaps. FSH is generically described as a test of "ovarian reserve" or "fertility" but the reality is there are no studies of FSH in the general fertile population.  The tests and studies have all been related to response to stimulation in the assisted reproduction environment.  Plus, like anything else hormonal, its efficient operation is subject to other factors.  We have to remember that our reproductive system is not essential for our survival; thus, it is one of the first things the body will "sacrifice" in times of illness, stress etc. This might partly explain why some ladies recover from things like POF - the underlying problem (whatever it is) goes away and the body can then resume operating the reproductive system.    

Doctors may bang on about the need for controlled studies on DHEA but they will also happily tell a women with FSH of 15 or more that she has very little chance of conceiving naturally.  It is not really consistent - the latter has not been tested in a controlled environment any more than the former.  There could be loads of women with high FSH who do not have a fertility problem and never know what their FSH is.  Anna III who used to post here a bit had a friend have her FSH tested as a favour, this friend having conceived her children on the first and second tries.  The result came out at 11 point something!  So this very fertile lady would have been told she had a reduced ovarian reserve at a fertility clinic!  Probably there are ladies on this very thread who might never know they had an "issue" if it were not for male factor problems bringing them into the IF arena!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah!  What she said!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ- yep, last Wednesday ov'd. Oh well, it's gone now anyway xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon chatterboxes!

I've just been reading through and there was 5 more posts by the time i'd finished  

Ally - thanks hun for your well wishes   so sorry everything has gone tits up again for you today, it's not over yet and circumstances can change as the others have said, DH can come round, i have the same issue with mine, he adamant that he isn't flexible on this and i would like to think he would change his mind if we had to, sending you lots of   and    that things can only get better  

Droogie - 3 eggies, well done hun, and two embies now on board, hey PUPO lady   You've got me thinking of fishfinger sarnies too now, my fave  

Lainey - bless you for adopting those chickens  

LK - what names has Kate mentioned so far   Thanks for the info on FSH, everything always makes so much sense when you write it  

Anna - if you can get hold of some heat pads for during the day, that;s what i did last t/x as the water bottle made me feel sicky (i now know it was too hot  ), lots of water, milk, pineapple juice (not fresh pineapple) and brazil nuts. I'm on Gonal F too, those pens are fab aren't they  

Tracey - sending you a   for warmth  

Ophelia - sorry to hear your EC was painful, that bit panicks me slightly, at least it's over now and you'll soon be PUPO like heather  

Anna - i get vibrations too, weird and wonderful aren't they, when i did t/x last time my ovaries were doing it constantly  

Nix - you're back again, you're like a yoyo   Just about to have a laugh at the drug induced thread, hopefully not out loud though, or my boss will think i've lost it again  

Natasha - how was the shower, hope you cleaned it after, was it all steamed up  

Having a better day today, my boss is in so we're catching up   Still had a bad night, definitely fried fishface and keep waking hot and cold   

Met my neighbours new    last night, 2 days old, so cute and tiny, found myself sounding like an old matron putting my knowledge across, they must have commented when i left 'what does she know, she hasn't got children'   

Managed to run a cold bath last night and left the new   card i bought at the shop, never packed it   DH is having a great   at my expense  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Jen

the immune test came back yesterday to say my cytokines were still too high at 35.7 (they were 40.7) but I can't be doing with forking out a grand for another lot of humira and waiting yet another month only to find they won't let me cycle because my FSH has gone too high. So hoping the next day 1 test comes back with FSH <10 and I'll start a sp with steroids and/or IVIG.  

If, on the other hand, the FSH comes back high, the buggers probably won't let me cycle this month so I might as well take the everlasting humira again and go for it after bloody Christmas (can you tell that's not the option I'm hoping for?!)

xxx

Ooh Friedfishface!  Hello!   I see you're back in the swing of things with the tx induced brain-damage!  Well done!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

I've got to read and run as work folk are popping over to see my bump (and me I guess) so need to have a quick tidy. You know I didn't wake til 2pm today!  Thats awful isn't it.. think its because I'm anemic?

Anyway -

Ally - Oh swetie,like the others have said FSH readings are normally done on day 3, I've no idea what they mean so late in your cycle but we will all do some reseacrh and work it out.  If you want to chat hon I'll pm you my number. XXXXX 

Heather - WOnderful news.    

Mrs O - The fab five! Great I'll be keeping everything crossed... this must be your turn??

Lainey - How wonderful adopting them chickens.. I'd love to do that too.

Love the rest of you girls.
XX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura - enjoy your visitors, i hope they bring you some goodies  

Nix - here's hoping you'll be cycling with me hun   Getting worried about the brain damage, i'm sure i didn't find the brain cells i lost last time   At this rate i'll be a very thick mummy


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello lambkins!  

Just a few persos, as I don't have much time:

Ophelia - well done bird! Whoo! I'm thrilled for you - here's to 100% fertilisation!

Ally - I agree with LJ, how can they say that's an accurate reading of your day 2-4 FSH when you hadn't had a period? That seems mightly curious to me.
I reckon you need 75mg DHEA, a bit of a break and a different drug protocol next time.
There WILL be a next time - you'll see.  

Nix - hope that FSH drops through the floor!

Heather - two on board! Fab! remember Laura's embryos were all grade 2 or three... They don't know nuffink from looking at them, not really!

Right, better hop - or my chores will never get done.

xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi girls

Just sneaking in from work.

Ally, sorry you are having such as sh*te time of it, this is the biggest and scariest rollercoaster I have ever been on! I can only echo what everyone else says, take some time before making any big decisions. 

Ophelia    - CONGRATS

Heather - excelent news on your ET   

LJ -still at Chiltern! 

They are changing me to menopur nxt time so they do seem happy to try diff options to get a better response. Is this the one where you have to snap glass vials that I have read lots of horror stories about, pls say no!!!

J x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Right am nice and clean now and had lunch!

Nix - still your gown eh? thats stylish! wish u didnt live in paris you could come sit with me, i love a day in pjs, theres just something so wonderfully ****ty about it i think    the dilemma i always find myself in is do you get dressed before DH comes home or go with the option that you've just changed into your comfys early   

LJ - right, you are now my new god. Also cant believe Kate didnt have Jedida on her list, clearly no imagination that girl!

Fishface - maybe we might have to start calling you fishbrain instead with that short memory span    

Laura - glad youre having so muchsleep - you may as well get as much in the bank as possible while you can


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jal - Yup! I cut my thumb open in the practice session with menopur!   Its easy once you know how though!

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Natasha- I am so with you on the PJ's - love em. But bet you haven't got any "lounge wear" eh!!!!!
I usually sport the latest in lounge wear (John Rocha, Debenhams) on  a daily basis.

Hi Fish- Crazy bird! Yes, I was in the c company of an 8 month old little girl last night, my 2nd neice. I was ok actually. She is a beauty xxx

Hi Miranda & Robert x

Hi Laura- Have a nice time with your work mates x

Hi to eveyone else
much love

Anne- The PJ'd lady


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - dont go trying to give yourself a new name - you're anne the flasher lady and thats final!!

John Rocha leeeisure wear eh? words fail me really.......


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yep, nothing but the Rochmeister for me   



Just been on ******** and had a quick look at all my new friends, not had a proper chance till now..... you lot are all so gorgeous


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

You're clearly just way out my league   

Actually i have wardrobes full of leisure wear - used to be sponsored by addidas so literally could open a shop with the amount of gear i have...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I got some "loungewear" when I first moved in with DP and thought the PJs should be sidelined.  The loungewear look didn't last and I went back to PJs!  

Jal - I think it's good that they are giving you a go on menopur.  I think a lot of PRs do better on that, but it's not universal.  Good that they are trying something different though. 

Heather - I totally agree with Miranda; I'm not sure the grading really means much when they are "inside". It's more an external thing to see if they would be suitable for freezing etc.  They can't really tell how they will do once transferred.   

Natasha - I can't understand why Jedida wasn't on the list!  Bizarre. 

Fishy - hello!

Laura - Kate is sleeping an awful lot too!

Nix - I hope your FSH comes out ok. Since it was 8 before, you should be ok.

Miranda - hope all is well

Ally - still thinking of you


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks girls - I know I need to keep fighting but it is so so hard!! Also mid cycle or CD2-3 an FSH of 107 is horrific, blip or no blip - it is bad news!! The question is - can I create a miracle here and get pregnant!! And when will you all start thinking I am a complete nutter that needs to 'move on'!!! Just read about a lady who got pregnant at 59 on HRT - so there is hope for me yet!! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-480591/HRT-triggered-pregnancy-worlds-oldest-mum.html   

Nix - how bloody frustrating hon - got everything crossed for a fab fsh hon    

Anne - I am going to get some leeesure wear tomorrow - if I am going to slob around all depressed I may as well look presentable!! I look awful in my knackered old jama's I get into as soon as I get back from work!!

Laura - thanks hon - enjoy seeing your mates and yes I hope they have lots of treats for you x

LJ - I am mightily relieved that that is kosher. Gives me a bit of hope. I think my new plan is going to go a bit like this:

1. Follow up with Jaya - tell her about fsh.
2. Up DHEA to 75mg
3. Do chinese herbs (my guy says ok with DHEA)
4. Research types of HRT (especially after daily mail story!!)
5. LIVE LIFE!!!!! This is the hardest bit, need to go out drink wine and laugh!! I am only 35 and a year of my life has passed me by.

Angel, Jal, Fish, Natasha, Mir and everyone else - thanks for your lovely support.

Ohh and Heather congratulations on embies!! Sorry I had my head up my !!

I know I am over emotional at the best of times but I am REALLY feeling the love today!!

Love you all x

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I didn't realise when you typed the word [email protected] in full even in a P it changed it to Poop for you, how funny!  

LJ-You need to be on ********  

Ally- Proud of you hun, there are miracles and you deserve one 
I lost my mom when I was 14 (still miss her so much to this day)  but bless her , she had me at 39 and my brother, paul at 42. How do we know what her FSH/egg situation was? She may have been close to menopause / low reserves. That thought keeps me going so there is hope hunni


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as my Mum is here to visit, and am cooking a meal -

*Ophelia* - woohoo 5 eggs!!!!!  fantastic!! especially when I think back to our last time in Turkey together when you only got one - well done!! Am beaming tons of    to you for 100% fertilisation. You have been a bit bashed about by the sounds of it, to get them out - hope you feel better later, and have a wonderful weekend with your lovely man at the hotel. 

*Heather* - congratulations PUPO lady  wishing you lots and lots of luck and I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy 

*Ally *- so sorry you have had such an awful day, can feel your pain    - I agree with your plan of action though - Jaya Parikh is an expert and she will lay it on the line for you, and if she can help you she will    so don't make any decisions until you've seen her  And the DHEA/TCM plan is certainly worth a go  And please don't ever feel like you need to leave the thread - by rights I probably shouldn't still be here myself having used donor eggs last time - I guess I am still a poor responder as in if I tried again with my own I would only have got a couple if lucky, but this is the place I feel most comfortable... you won't drag the thread down and we are all here for you sweetheart    no matter what you end up doing next, I really hope that if needs be your DH will open his mind and heart to alternatives, I am so glad that we did 

*Laura* - my Mum sends her love!  

Steph xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne honey - I am so so sorry you lost your mum so young - I particularly feel for you now going through IF as I don't know what I would have done without my mum recently. When you are having low moments try and remind yourself about when your mum had you, will give you a bit more positivity  

I have just made myself cry watching the Xfactor results show - I sang along to Mariah Carey singing 'Hero' - I generally cannot stand the insincere air head but I hate to say it but the words struck and bit of a cord with me today.

Nix - I do need to go to boxercise or something - I need to punch the sh!t out of something. Its really annoying as I still have a bad back so I can' t really get very physical at the moment, which is just what I need  

Steph - thank you so much - I have so much respect for you and your fella - and I am so so happy that you had such a good result. Would you mind talking to me about it sometime?? Have fun with your mum x

A X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Life is [email protected] at times Ally but what ever doesn't kill us is meant to make us stronger.

I really don't like Carey either- she is a nause but know what you mean about the words to the song. The video had me in tears at work on you tube yesterday!!

Gonna buggar off home in a bit ladies so may chat later


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - glad you are not giving up!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Whats th difference between 'lounge wear' and jim jams? Are you talking about tracksuits girls? As I live in essex I can't be seen in a track suit.. far too chav.  I live in PJ's at the moment, none of my mat wear bottoms fit now so I have to go tothe hosp with them undone and wearing a long top! Class!

Anne - We once had a swearathon on here, if you don't leave a space between swear words you can use them... we had such fun.. but then got told off! 

Tash - So your realy sporty.... will you help me get rid of my baby flap belly after? Or is it really just a surgery thing?

LJ - Is Kate anemic? I'mwondering if thats why I'm so tired? Really can sleep 18 hours per day!

Steph - Tell your mum to pop in for tea and cake next week! Love to catch up with her! 

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just in from work, will try and catch up tomorrow x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - Kate is anaemic; she has been put on iron supplements.  I guess these multiples just leech it out of you!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - I am on 400mg of iron but still my levels are low..I've only been up since 2pm and sleepy again!

Hello beachy poppet. XX


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Damn, this place is like crack cocaine, I can't stay away.

Ally - my heart goes out to you, I think your post came up while I did mine so I'm sorry if seemed insensitive to post my news. As everyone says, now isn't the time for decisions. I think the big decisions need to settle a little so give yourself some TLC, do some stuff you love and see how it goes. And don't leave us, we'll miss you too much. You come across as a very determined lady and that'll take you far.

Heather xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    how you doing hun?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Not too bad honey, just really tired, am sleeping practically the entire day.  Got scan tom to check on fluid and growth,my little boy not grown as much as he should have at last scan so hoping it was just an error and he caught up.   You ok? Hows work?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a reminder that the chat room is available 24hrs  
you can create your own room that is password protected

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

oooh can we swear in there?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – I had a mental image of you turning up in your jim jams to the hospital. In Liverpool it’s the done thing to roam the streets with your jim jams on so if you had to it’d be very down with the kids!! Good luck with the scan tomoz hun. Text me and let me know how it went Xx

Natasha – OMG you’ve just voiced my thoughts about Rachel on the X Factor. I have been gunning for her since the auditions for the very same reason. 5 kids and 3 taken off her, she’s a bl**dy disgrace!!

Beachy – Still at work…bahhhh!!! I hate Bupa!!!

Heather – congratulations on the lovely embies sweetie xx

Mrs O – 5 eggies, well done little lady xx

Ally – Don’t give up babes. We’re all here for you and don’t leave the thread. It’s at times like this that you need the support more than ever xx

Steph – Hiya chick hope you are well and our little baba is doing well inside mum’s tum xx

Mirra – Whereabouts up North is your sis then?? 

Little Jen – glad Kate is doing well xx

Hello Anne , Popsi, Purple, Nix, Tracey, and everybody else. Can’t keep up with this thread anymore, miss a day and it takes hours to catch up!!

Nikki – Oh my darlin, I am so so sorry. There are no words which I can give to comfort you. You and your DH and your beautiful angel are in my thoughts xxx

Love to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Sarah

you know, it's funny that, I had the impression that Rachel was someone who had eff-ed up completely when she was really young but was trying to turn her life around now.  Did I miss something then?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah    it's home time now girl...get off home  

Laura- good luck for appt, hope all goes well, I'm fine thanks, work's ok, not back till Tuesday now so a lovely long weekend  

Hiya Nix


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - oh nice, bet you got some nice things planned too?

Sarha/ Nix  - Think from what I remember she had her first when she was really young about 13 or something got mixed up in drugs etc.  I don't know the detaisl so won't judge, but I don't think at 13 I would have made a very good mother either! I just don't like her I think shes a bit cocky and arrogant.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yup, getting mixed up in drugs and Christ knows what else at that age is bound to make you a bit off-key.  I suspect she's had to behave that way in order to survive. Not an excuse but it's an explanation.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think its really sad.  Think she's from Hackney? I work right near there and is a rough ole area, well in parts.  My mum was only just letting me go to the corner shop at 12 let alone out taking drugs and getting laid by the local scally boys!

Anyway my work folks should be here in a mo armed with cake I've been informed!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I want cake!!  Bummocks! I'm going to have to make one now!  Look what you did Laura!  When my jeans don't fit properly I'm telling everyone it was YOUR FAULT!!!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LB - Enjoy those cakes honey - I went out and bought some Rachels Organic 'Divine Rice' and 2 large bars of Green and Blacks earlier. Today is not a day to diet!! 

Nix - I actually love the fighter - she does look like a pain in the ass to deal with but I admire anyone willing to give it a go at straightening themselves out, I think she itake advice a bit more as she doesnt know it all (mind you she pulled the short straw having Danni Minogue as her mentor!!) I do actually think she has a fantastic raw talent though, just needs the right nurturing.

I am feeling proud of myself - I am roasting a chicken - didnt think I would be able to get anything together today!!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah Rachel's definitely a bugger when it comes to the advice side of things.  Worse, she clearly needs a mentor who can inspire respect or she'll just ignore everything they say.  And that ain't Danni unfortunately.  I can't figure out what she (Danni) is doing wrong, I mean she says all the right things but it just comes out sounding totally fake. And she can't pick a good song to save her life! So Rachel walks all over her and does it her own way which isn't necessarily the best way...  She'd have been better off with Cheryl. Now that one looks like a strog wind would blow her over but you can tell she doesn't take any crap!

Louie is bloody useless, why don't they put him out to grass, get rid of Danni and bring in Leona Lewis and Will Young as mentors.  Or just about anyone else under the age of 100 actually that understasnds todays' music business as opposed to what it was like in the 90's!  We might see the contestants actually get the right songs for a change!

Sorry I've x-factored the thread  I'll bugger off again now!
xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Laura - enjoy the cakes, i want some too now so Nix if you make one can you send me some too...better still bring it over and we'll have a pj party.

Ally - you go girl, you're sounding a little more upbeat which is great   i looooovvee green and blacks..OMG have you ever tried their chocolate icecream..its the most amAAAzing thing in the world  

Sorry to be controversial but i cant stand Rachel - i hear all about the tough start and whatever and been in prison, these things dont tend to happen to nice people though, but all that aside, i'm willing to pass over on all that, its the 3 kids in care business i cant be doing with, she shouldnt be on x-factor she should be trying to get her kids back, if she was any sort of decent person that would be her priority, and she has an absolutely stinking attitude...right, well i dont like her and i think i've made myself clear on that  

Dont like Danni though so 100% agree on that - she is POINTLESS! and also she is clearly bitter and jealous and a talentless hag!

I am madly in love with Simon though - i dont know what it is but I have the serious hots for him


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Before you bugger off - do you think that Rachel did well last week?? I thought she was quite off key, which was a shame because she was AMAZING the week before. 

Natasha - I try to think that she is doing X Factor to get a career and money so that she can get them back - or am I just being deluded?? I can't believe you fancy Simon!!!      


A x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah she sang rubbishly - tuneless, she just screeches and i think the trying to get a career thing is a load of hogwash - x-factor has only been going for a few months - what was she doing before that, why wasnt she trying to get them back then, lets face it when she started down the x-factor road her chances were extremely slim so her kids clearly not a priority..its all about her!

Oh Simon, Simon, Simon, I adooooore him.....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

But Tash,  who says she wasn't trying to get them back before that.  And yes she can go off key sometimes and can get a bit screechy too but then so does Mary J Blige.... if she shut up and listened a bit more she could be amazing!

Tash and Simon sitting in a tree K I S S I N G


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix - I agree - I do find her quite like Mary J actually x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh and I do think she's bolshie and loud and totally out of order sometimes but I also think there's a good reason for that. Let's face it, as Laura points out, where the hell were HER parents when she was out getting high at the age of 13? At least her kids are now seeing her looking decent (instead of like a scrubber when she first appeared) and working towards something.

She'll def be voted off before much longer but I still take my hat off to her.

Tash lloooooves Siiiiiimoooon!!!!   

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nix - clear your inbox already, girlfriend!

Got a PM cooking and it won't stay hot forever!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wish i was in a tree K I S S I N G Simon....he's soooooo gooorgeeeeoooous...


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> Nix - clear your inbox already, girlfriend!
> 
> Got a PM cooking and it won't stay hot forever!


dunnit! Is the PM still hot?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

On the subject of Rachel from X Factor.  It might be that her first kids have been adopted and she can't get them back.  I know she has two with her.  I must say I can't warm to her though.  In her audition when she sang a Amy Winehouse song she was fab but I don't think her voice suits some of the songs she sings on X factor.

Heather.  Fanstastic news on your 2 embies on board PUPO girl.

Ophelia, Wow, 5 eggies, good luck for ET.

Ally.  So sorry that you had such bad news on your ET.  Make sure you do number 5 on your list - live your life, it is so easy for time to disappear while ttc and you put everything else on hold.
Maybe Ben will only come round to other ideas when he really believes a natural pg won't happen.  It might subconciously feel like giving up to him if he says yes to donor eggs or adoption.  I am only guessing - you obviously know him better than the rest of us.
Just as the others have said - you stay right here - unless at some point you feel that we aren't helping you.  Don't worry about brining the thread down.  You are so often there to cheer us up.

Jal.  I'm afraid menopur is the mixing one.  Once you have done it once it is easy though - just a bit fiddly

Dakota.  I have never tried a chat room - how does it work - I suppose I could just go and find out!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello ladies, late evening post from me but I haven't been able to get near my pc today!

Lots going on, and tomorrow I'm out most of the day at dentist - who i travel over an hour to get too (note to self,must find new dentist closer to new home!) and then the lister.  

Just wanted to say I'm still alive, love and       to you all and hopefully i'll catch up more tomorrow.

Sam xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening All

Natasha - Simon Cowell?    Blahhhh!  His teeth look like dentures and his trousers come up to his chest.  He is yukky, don't get that at all  

Ophelia - 5 eggs is a great result, well done  

Heather, PUPO lady.  Congratulations on your 100% fertilisation and two on board   

Ally - so sorry hun.  Don't give up just yet.  Wait for the follow up at the Lister and see what Jaya has to say.  I agree that FSH is only valid if taken on days 2-4/5 so don't see the relevance of that particular result.  Keep on with the DHEA, that's my plan for now, and then decide on the next step later.  

Tracey - let me know when you fancy a meet up (& Ally).  I can do any time really.

Laura - good luck with the scan tomorrow.  I hope little boy b is still growing well and has caught up    

Miranda - how is your doggie?  Any news?

Nix - I hope the FSH result is as you hope, then you can get cracking pre-crimbo

Hi to everyone else - anne, anna, nicky, nikki, sam, fishface, pixie, steph, bugle, purple, etc.

I don't really know what is going on with my cycle - I thought my AF had arrived on Monday but it seems to have stopped again and I didn't get any AF type pains    Maybe the drugs have mucked up my cycle and I am going to have a stop start thing going on for a while.  Great, just what I wanted  

Love to you all

Lainey x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ally* - of course you can talk to me any time sweetheart  have PM'd you - am a bit zombie-brained (fell asleep on the sofa even though my Mum was here!  ) so sorry if it was all a bit garbled - I hope it made at least a little sense! 

Lots of love   

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

At home today so will be logging on lots to try and catch up and keep up with you all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning my lovlies,

Ally- Well done on the roast bird hunni . Hope you had a relaxing night and managed to unwind?

Nat-   , I'm  to say that I sort of understand your feelings for Simon C....
My cousin met him last year and kissed him (she even out it on youtube!) and now she loves him too- said he had lovely soft lips!!!

Nix-     for your FSH results. Don't you just had those 3 letters!!!

Laura- Wow, a swearathon- my idea of heaven!!! Hope you are all fine today 

Steph- How are you today hun/ xx

Fish- Helllo hunni, you ok? xx

Lainey- Sorry your AF is being an  hun xx

Heather- How are you today? has it sunk in yet? I am keeping everything crossed for  you (apart form my legs  ) xx

Ophelia- Hope you're haveing nice time with DH and are resting till ET xxx

Pixie & Purple- Hope the work trips etc are going well xxx

Sam- Good luck at the dentist xx

Tracey - Hi hun x

Still got that crazy fluttering feeling in right ovary/tube area.
feels like there is a butterfly in there.
Defo not ovulation, not sure whats going on.


 to Bobbi, Angel, beachy, Lucy, Anna, Nicki & Nicki, Popsi, LittleA, LJ, Bugle, Miranda, Swinny
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lots of love
Anne
xxxxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Anne, maybe you did swallow a butterfly while you were admiring Mr Cowell with your mouth wide open  

Seriously though, sorry I can't be of much help. I only experienced occasional twinges. Are you supposed to be ovulating around this time?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel.
Nope, ovulated last Wednesday.
Almost feels like a mobile phone vibrating


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning girlies

Tracey - you are absolutely right - living life is essential and you are right about Ben too - he doesnt want to give up and neither do I but I think at least we have accepted that we need a better quality of life. There are so many uncertainties at the moment and it will be easier to formulate a plan when we have all the info. We need to get our follow up booked in with Jaya. I have also booked an appointment with a Nick Panay (menopause specialist) to have a frank discussion about HRT, what are its benefits, what are its drawbacks. I am going to give myself 3 months more on the DHEA (now at 75mg) and do 3 months of TCM (if I see an improvement I will continue if not I will stop the TCM at least). After that I will be looking at HRT and Bio Identical Hormone replacement which is supposed to be a natural version. I am giving myself a few more days of crying etc and then I need to really throw myself into the plan!!! I will be in touch about our lovely lunch as soon as my head is a bit less muddled. I really hope your bleeding is now completely over and that you are back to your swimming  

Lainey - Sorry to hear about your AF - its the typical smack in the face you dont need!! The meet up sounds gorgeous, I work most of the time, am plannning to go for a 4 day week now though!! So that would make it a bit easier - do you and tracey live close to each other?? I will be ready to socialise soon xx

Ophelia - I am sitting here with baited breath wondering what happened in the lab last night - please put me out of my misery!!!!          

Anne - thanks hon - the bird was bloody lovely!! I ate my body weight in naughty stuff but now need to get myself back together as I have realised I am now 10 1/4 stone and I am only 5'5"!!!! Time to get my self respect back me thinks!!! 

LJ - Just noticed your note on my FF 'wall'! Thank you sweetheart - thinking of you and Kate too!!! 

Sam - thank you so much for your PM hon - I will respond asap. Hope DD is much better today - you must be so so tired xxxx

Steph - a heartfelt thank you for your PM - I will respond asap. It is very kind of you to share your feelings with me xxxx

Swinny and Bobby - thank you both  

Laura honey - hope scan goes well today      

Love A x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- It's lovely to hear you a bit more upbeat today x
I love a bit of chicken myself!
Your weight sounds perfect for your height hun plus you are stunning too x
Me, I am 4ft 11 - I need some extra inches!!!!!!!!

Anne x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Laura - waiting to hear what cake you had and how the scan went  

Nix - oh i love Will Young, he's comes from the village down the road from me, so we were constantly voting for him when he did Pop Idol  

Natasha - i agree with you on Rachel, having the first at 13 and then 3, going to prison ( ), getting out and then having another 2 instead of waiting to get the others out, haven't heard of a partner either  . Don;t exactly fancy Simon Cowell, but he persona is impressive, my friend goes to Barbados every Christmas and he is at the same hotel, she's besotted with him, says she's going to pluck up the courage to speak to him this year, more like throw herself at him  

Tracey - the chatrooms are great, but very morish, you don't want to leave once you're in there  

Anne - is your cousin like you by any chance   Don't worry on the vibration front, i get it all the time, do wonder what it is though, definitely not ovulation pains as i get them too. Weird feeling though isn't it    I wonder if yours will get worse like mine does during stimms  

Ally - you sound so much more positive today, well done hun, you're a strong bird, things will work themselves out   I'm 5, 4 and just managed to hit 11.5, got down to 10.9 before first t/x but it's killing my waistline again this time, feeling very annoyed with myself, just want to eat and eat  

Fried and frozen fishface last night again, not feeling too bad during the days now, just very tired, roll on this time next week  

I was describing DHEA to DH last night and its effects, he was definitely keen on me trying it (if we have to   ) next time   He's usually such a pessimist, so that was a good result  

 to everyone xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fish-   I really do have a name for myself don't I 
Yes, weird feeling , no pain, just like a fluttering.
So, does the tx make you put weight on then? 
xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - Depends on the person i think as i've spoken to other FF ladies and they've gone off food   Me personally and i know a few others haven't been able to stop eating and of course when you start stimms you are extending your waistline with follies (+ fluid) anyway   I managed to put on half a stone last time and i'm going upwards quite quickly again, wasn;t such a problem last time as i was really happy with my lowered weight, this time i'm having to get my fat clothes out of the wardrobe again, very depressing   I tend to eat when i'm stressed, so with t/x and things going on at home i'm reaching for food constantly


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, I am a comfort eater Fish  
I have to be careful cos I'm such a shortarse!
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne. I think most of us put weight on because we eat too much during tx.  You kind of tell yourself that you are going through a lot and should treat yourself.  Others encourage you too.  there might be a bit of extra weight because of the drugs but unless you are on steroids I don't think you have to put on weight.

Ally.  Lainey and i don't live near each other. I think she lives in N London and I live 40 miles south of London.  But as I work in central London it doesn't really matter I can meet almost anywhere.  I will wait to hear from you about our lunch/early dinner.

Fish.  I don't think I should visit the chat rooms then, I spend enough time on ff as it is.  i was just thinking the other day what I could get done in the time I spend on ff.  I wouldn't swap extra housework/exercise for chatting on here though!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Tracey - i thought it was just me that overeats because i can   And i could be doing more things with my lunch hour too, but i wouldn't swap you lot for fresh air anyday  

Anne - you're tiny hun, don't worry you'll soon be eating for two anyway


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Tracey- you ok hun?

Girls, I'm with Heather - this site or more addictive than crack cocaine!!! 
I am supposed to be cold calling todat- have been doing so but keep popping back to check on my chicks!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

How is everyone today??

Ophelia: Waiting for your good news. I need cheering up – come on girl!  

Heather: Congratulations on your embies…  

LJ: Thanks for the tips hun (again!) Why are you not on ********? Come on put us out of our misery and show us your lovely face. Oh voting, it’s a difficult one but I reckon Kate will be first!

Ally: I like your plan of action, keep   you will get there… 

Anne: Mrs Flasher, who have you got on your list today? Postman?   What does your hubby think about this habit of yours by the way…  

Hello to everyone else …. 

Well, I’m back from my Barcelona trip, as I expected it was bloody tiring! So many things went wrong on client’s behalf. I kept trying to calm the journalists down etc… On top of all this our cars which were booked a couple of days ago weren’t waiting for us at the airport when we arrived! – ARGHHHH….I hate being an f…ing PR sometimes…it’s all about organising and making sure everyone is OK in fact I am the one needing the attention & sympathy with so many things going wrong in my life lately.

On another note,my AF arrived this morning! I wasn’t expecting it at all as my fertility monitor had shown the egg sign a couple of days ago meaning I was ovulating. WTF is going on
I think I might just as well give up before I’ve even started! Who’s going to treat me with such irregular cycle pattern anyway!!   

Pixie xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixie- first of all ..........
Stop that right now
You WILL be treated hun, you deserve to be a mum and you will be. OK.  
We missed you
Sorry you had problems on your trip hun, but at least you're back now x

 
A xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi lovely Anne ...I am sooo down right now...give me a few days I will recover but things are not very inspiring at the moment. I wish I was just in a bad dream…  
How are you sweetheart? 

pxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

What was I saying about not doing more housework.  Max just said to me 'Mummy, our house is really messy isn't it'    It is messy but not so bad that I would end up on one of those 'how clean is your house programmes' 

Pixie.  I hope you get a chance to rest this weekend after your hectic time in Barcelona.  I see you live in Surrey, where abouts?
i don't know much about your situation but could you go on the pill before tx to regulate your period? or does that make things worse if you have high FSH? When do you start your tx in Istanbul?

Anne.  When I first heard the girls aloud single on X Factor I thought 'what crap' now I find myself liking it.

The weather here is awful.  I am at home today but am going to a ff meet in London, typical, when I said I could make the date I was going to be working right round the corner than had to swap my day off.  I am really looking forward to the meet, but not looking forward to going into London in the rain on the only day of the week I don't have to commute in.  I will will have a nice time though and at least I can have a nice meal instead of the soup I am meant to be having during the week for my diet.  It is going well though, I am creeping closer to 11st which I want to get under - I would like to get to between 10 and 10.5 st.

I had my Dr apt today and they said my bladder probs don't seem to be due to a muscual problem - I might have an irritable bladder which they have given me tablets for to see if it works.  They also said my stomach muscles should improve (they are still separated nearly 4 years after giving birth) if I do exercised every day.  Bugger, I was hoping they would say nothing but a tummy tuck would do the trick and I could have one guilt free  .  Now I feel like I have to at least try to sort it out through exercise - usually I do it for about 1-2 months, see no difference then give up.  I am so sick of being asked if I am pg as my stomach really does look like a 4 month bump.
Natasha.  I might PM you and ask you to tell me what exercises to do, I don't want to make the divarication even worse.

Love to everyone

Ophelia, we are all waiting for good news from you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah hun, a hug for you  
We WILL get there x
Me, I am ok, hun . Nowt to report really apart from my flutters/weird vibrations in my right ovary since yesterday  

here for you
xxxx
A xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: That’s strange! Do you think your ovaries worked out what was happening and got their   in gear? Maybe you are preggers How cool would that be   

Tracey: I live in Ash Vale, do you know around here? I see an acupuncturist in Godalming, his name is David Weiss. Have you heard of him, is he any good or am I just wasting my time?! You might laugh at this but I find Wii Fit - muscle exercise really helps me tone my tummy. It’s fun; you don’t feel like you are doing much but OMG the result is incredible. I thought I’d just mention it.

pix  xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- That would be a miracle eh! can't imagine it though hun 
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pixie.  Hi, yes I know Ash Vale. I used to see a practitioner for a while when I was having IUI. I thought he was nice but I didn't get a real feeling that he knew all that much about fertility treatment. He said he specialised in fertility which is why I chose him but when I was going through tx he didn't say the right things to indicate that he knew what was happening with my tx.  I could be being completely unfair, he didn't say anything wrong so I don't know.  I didn't really ask him any specific questions.  I am not a big believer in alternative therapies (although I have tried them all and I do think the acu pre and post ET might have been the thing that got me pg this time.  I always find it difficult to believe anything that I can't put logic to - and it always costs so much.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Flucking computer!!!! Lost a massive post!

Basically scan fine.. all babes around 3lb now,no infection back in 2 weeks.  Scan lady was vicious! She actaully used both hands to push the thing in my tummy to measure the little fella as he in my pelvis.

Tracey -thank you sweetie, so kind of you.  i love pressies! xxxx

Did just do load of personals but can't be bothered to do them again now... maybe later!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- glad that all was well at scan, they're a good weight now chick


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Laura* - so glad all was well at scan - 3 lb each! woohoo!  you are doing so well sweetheart  how did you get on with your work colleagues coming to see you - was it nice to have the company?

*Ophelia* - hope everything is OK  - have been checking in and out all day to see your fertilisation news - hope that no news is good news and that you are feeling better today and just out enjoying being with DH again - please let us know how you got on when you get a mo  thinking of you loads 

Tracey, Anne, Pixie, Beach, Fishy and Ally


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Laura

glad the bubs are all doing well and sorry the scan woman was so rough!  You should have kicked her and then claimed it was totally involuntary, "honestly it was a knee-jerk reaction    , so sorry, please let me help you pick up your teeth, oh no sorry, can't bend down, you'll have to pick them up yourself..."   

I replied to your message on post treatment too, interesting question!

And speaking of pressies, did your birthday stuff turn up again? I hope so!

Tracey - have you seen there's some study now which apparently "proves" that acu doesn't help.  I thinkit's on the what the papers say board.  I've got to say I'm a believer and it's a shame they seem to keep trying to disprove it with half-  d studies!

Hiya Beachy, Steph Pixie etc!

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura - fab news hun, wow 9lb in there so far   What cake did you have yesterday - god i'm food mad  

Nix - ANYTHING that could help is a saviour to us ladies, why don't they just leave it me  

Tracey - i'm having pre and post ET acupuncture, only had a couple of other sessions to 'get me ready', he said he would do a more comprehensive course next time if need be   It's going to be a long day on ET day  

Pixie -


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Have to be very quick - I have acu (which doesnt work     ) - will be back later 

LB - Brilliant news about bubs - good weights hon - that makes them seem like very 'real' babies!! 

Ophelia sent me a PM and wanted me to let you know that no news IS good news as she was only expecting a call from the clinic only if something was wrong - she has EC at 11am on Saturday so is hoping for some fab embies                She is moving to a hotel so will not be on as much now. Go Ophelia sweetheart!! Let this be your time!! 

Love A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok work folk brought choc bownies, choc orange box of chocs and some fancy choc biccies.  

Nix  - I'l remember that for next time!  I'll go check your reply to my other question.  I'm rubbish with immune stuff. 

Ally - Thanks for the update... well done Mrs O!

As for Acu, I found it really relaxing and enjoyed the 'me time' not sure ithelped but I enjoyed it.  Found wine a cheaper option for later cycles though!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - 3lb is fab!     are you buying things yet?
Lainey - have you done a test??  
Mrs O   
Anne G - maybe you will do a big fart and your vibrating ovary will disappear!  
All this baby murder/ abuse on the telly is getting to me a bit - really awful   
Love to all  
NW


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ally* - thanks for updating us re Ophelia!  I will stop worrying now!

*Nix *- hi sweetie 

*Laura* - ooooh choccie cake 

*Nicks* - with you on the child neglect/abuse/killing stories today - feel exactly the same, it really got to me today  - felt like shouting "what is WRONG with people??!" at the telly earlier. That they can seemingly pop kids out with no problems whatsoever but don't care about them/give them any worth in their lives, when there are so many lovely couples who would make wonderful parents, unable to even have one.... is so, so unfair.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nicki W said:


> Anne G - maybe you will do a big fart and your vibrating ovary will disappear!


       

On a serious note, please don't get me started on all these nutters and what they are doing to the children they have for some bizarre reason, been blessed with. Why? Why are they given kids while we have to struggle like this? 
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Laura- yay, what lovely lovely news hun. So pleased for you all  

Ophelia- Well done you!  

Ally- hi sweetie x

Pix-  

Nic- had a good fart and a sneaky early evening poo and I'm still vibrating like a good un!!!

Hello to all you other lovlies.

On the subject of all this news the last few days..... I say WHAT  the F C U K is going on in this evil evil world?? I am saddened for those poor angels. I can't really say anymore cos it's just what you have all already said but lock the f'ers up and throw away the key.

Just cooked a nice bit of salmon  cos Jason's dad over so must disappear for a bit as he has his holiday pics out!!!

Much love
Anne x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi PR's xx

hows everyone... i agree with the horrendous news this week its unbelievable, on my adoption course next monday we have a day dealing with physical and sexual abuse, neglect and abandonment ! a few mins on the news is enough to make me cry never mind a full day of it !!! its awful for these little ones

anne... you make me laugh so much lol, wonder what your vibration is, and nics reply was hysterical !!! us gals on ivf have no shame do we lol

Laura.. fab fab fab !!! they are great weights even if they were born now ! and the seem happy to stay there for a little while longer yet, you must be soooo happy

nix, mir, steph, ally, tracey, droogie, ophelia, and everyone else, sending you all much love xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just got Come Dine With Me on in the background here and have to say WTF has Caprice done to her crazy botoxed face 

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Evening lovelies

Feeling very 'Zen' after my acu - god knows what it does but I find if nothing else it keeps my focused on the job in hand. My acu is really lovely and is a great listener too, he always inspires me to keep going x

I agree that the child abuse issues that are in the press at the moment are completely sickening, how you would love the opportunity to scoop those little ones up, take them home, love them, give them a childhood and their innocence back. There are some seriously f?cked up people out there.

So today I officially started my new plan. I upped my DHEA to 75mg and started my herbs!! My stomach is now growling like Charlottes in 'that' scene in SATC!!! Oh dear!! Anne - it looks like I can give your ovary a run for its money!!! Fluttering would be a complete under statement!!! 

I have also decided that I am going to go back to work on Monday but that I am going to ask to go down to 4 days a week until further notice. I can't really afford it but it is one of the last things on my list of things to try before jacking it all in so I thought I may as well give it a whirl!! 

Still grieving a bit but am better now I have an idea of what my plan is going to be.....

Pops - that course sounds hard - are you ready for it? Well done you, I am sure you will do brilliantly, take some tissues though honey x

Anne - enjoy the salmon hon - and the photos x Caprice looks like a horse x

Hey Nix - hows it hanging in Paris tonight?? 

Steph - thanks for your PM hon x it is so helpful to talk these things through with you x

Love to all x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

All- Glad you're feeling like you have a plan hunni. Good for you x
You and Ben more on track now then? x

Love SATC but Carrie too has horse looks!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Only been gone a day and Holy moses there's a lot to catch up on. No way my pea head is going to remember all of that so apologies in advance.

Ally - I had heart in my mouth reading your post after you'd got that odd FSH score and it was lovely to keep reading and see you become more positive and come out fighting. Go girl, inspirational. It's hard for it not to become all consuming isn't it?  I mean look at all of us coming back to the thread for our constant fix - it demonstrates how much IF can take over your life and I'm so glad you are reminding yourself to have fun too. Sounds like you and Ben could do with having some fun and some couple time. Any chance? Oh, and don't go ANYWHERE!!! This is your thread honey!

LJ - you rock

Natasha - Simon Cowell - his teeth are a bit too perfect for my liking and I think he has funny hair but I kind of still like him. I would, but I probably wouldn't call him again  

Anne - how your doing chick? When do you kick off? Kept your boobs in check today? Sure you've not got a ladie's best friend in a pocket somewhere vibrating away?! 

Tracey - bonjour, glad AF is chilling out a bit. 

Heather - congrats PUPO lady!!! hope you manage to keep sane in these 2 weeks   

Laura - it's all poos and sleep with you innit? I'm so jealous! Have your cards caught up with you yet?

Ophelia - how's it going?! Tell us all!

Pixie - welcome back, sorry your trip couldn't have had a bit more R&R. Hope DH is showering you with TLC to make up. Sorry you're down, it's all part of the territory eh? I felt rubbish over the weekend but back on track now so wishing you a speedy return to smiling wide x

Popsi - good luck with your adoption course hon. My mum is a social worker and specialises in adoption and fostering so if there's anything you'd like to ask then PM me, she would be happy to help. 

Hi Nix, Steph, Purple, Lainey, Fish, Mirabda, Bugle, Beach... Sos to anyone I've forgotton. Feel like I need to log all of this is MS Project so I can keep up!!

Me - I think I'm going to stop taking DHEA, it's just not agreeing with me. Sorted the headaches (taken with food), sorted 4am wake up (not taken in evening) sorted the odd tingling (don't take 50mg at a time) but the latest is I've erupted in teenage spots. I've always been pretty lucky with spots and I've never suffered greatly and if I do they are almost always on my chin but I have them in the middle of my cheeks, hairline and my jaw. Nasty, horrible white heads. I know I've sorted the other problems but there have been too many negatives, just think it's just not compatible with me and where I am I suppose. 

Love to all

Lucy x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ally.. yes we are as ready for the course as we can be, we are trying to stay focussed on the longer outcome and to get through the tough course, and dont worry the tissues came with me last week lol. did not need them then but have a feeling i may this week ! .. glad your sounding a little better too xx take your time to recover

lucy.. thanks for the offer of help love, i am eternally grateful for it, and i may very well take your up on your Mums assistance in the future, there is so much to take it its good to know i can ask for help xx about your DHEA i had horrendous spots too but been taking it for a month now and they have died down a bit !! i know we all want to be 18 again but without the spots !!!


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone
I'm just about to start my 3rd IVF.  I'm in a bit of a dilemma whether to change my stimming drugs.  For the first 2 I used menopur (I used 225iu on the first, got 4 eggs and 2 embryos.  On the 2nd I used 375iu, got 7 eggs, but 4 were immature and got 2 embyros out of the 3).  I chose menopur the 2nd time because its much cheaper. The unit at Oxford said I can go on whichever one I want, according to them they think that theres no difference which one you use on results.  I don't know whether to change or go with the same?  especially because gonal f is so much more exprensive, not sure about puregon.  
I would appreciate some urgent advice.  I need to let them know tomorrow.
Thanks Tannie


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Lucy- My breasticles have been hidden all day would you believe. Surely it must be time for me to get 'em out now    
Glad you are sorting your headaches/DHEA out hun.
I have a zit today in the middle of my eyebrows- looks like a 3rd eye   

Popsi- I wish you lots of luck for your course too hunni.  

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Popsi* - good luck with the adoption course   

*Lucy* - I also got spots on DHEA, but they did get better after the first few weeks 

*Tannie* - welcome to the thread  how about a mixture of the two to cover your bases? ie try something different but not burn all your boats on Menopur, which you know has worked for you in the past. Gonal F (or Puregon) might make a difference - I do know that some people get on better with less LH in the mix (Menopur is a mix of FSH and LH, Gonal-F is pure FSH) and some need more. Not sure what dose they are proposing for you this time but maybe you could do 300 Menopur plus 150 Gonal F (or vice-versa)? Good luck hon  - hope you get third time lucky!    please let us know how you get on 

*Anne* -  at "breasticles"

*Bobbi* - Hi 

*Mira* - you've gone v quiet - you OK? just busy with the Bobster I hope 

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Steph,

Hope you're ok hun xx

Bobbi- Yes, good point, where ARE her eyebrows  
Didn't see RKPK but may see if it's on again sometime


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Nicki - I have bouht some clothes, a steriliser and nappies... what else do I need Just relised I have no idea what to do with a baby or how to look after them! 

Popsi - Oh tht sounds a bit heavy.. still be worth it when you get your little one(s).

Lucy - Yup poo and sleep, thats about it!

I'm off to wacth real crime now... night girls. XX

Oh and yes the news is awful.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Night Laura- Sleep well x

Ps Lucy- I wouldn't fit my ladies best friend into a pocket..... I would need a small suitcase for it   
Sorry...couldn't resit that one!!


xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Night night lovely ladies x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Night Laura  

Night Ally sweetheart 

*Anne* blimey!    I have blown yours and Ally's bubbles up to lucky sevens - but having done so, think I should have put you on 69! 

Off to bed meself in a mo!

Night night 

Steph xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Steph- I don't understand all the bubble blowing but Jason just walked past and heard me say the number 69 and he thinks it's his lucky night 
Sleep tight x

  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I get the bubbles thing now!
Blown some back

x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, I hope I don't get lynched but I have to confess I have met Simon Cowell in person, he is actually a really nice person, believe it or not.
I was at Great Ormond Street Hospital staying there with my angel baby over Christmas 2006. He went to several wards around the hospital the week before christmas, he gave me a £50 gift voucher for a health spa and Joshie (my baby) a lovely present as well. He must of spent at least 15 mins with us both, I took a picture of him with Joshua, but he insisted that I have my photo taken with him as well, so I have two pics!!

Ally, I was really sorry to read your news about the test results, but like the others have said, test results aren't definitive in that they tell you that you can't have any children, but it's the limbo land that is unbearable at times.   I hope that you find a way to have your little one.

Orphelia, great news about the eggs, good luck for fertilization, and    that it is at last your turn!

Mungo, I did Gonal F 450iu the 1st IVF cycle, got 8 mature eggs, 7 embies of which 6 were good enough quality to go to PGD which I needed,
unfortunately after PGD I only had a SET which resulted in a BFN.

I just cancelled a cycle but this time I was put on 225iu Menopur in the morning and 225iu of Gonal F evening, I grew two dominant follicles. Also this may sound strange but a hour or two after injecting the Gonal F  I did feel a response from my ovaries ( know what it feels like as have been on clomid for so many months ) didn't feel zilch when I had injected the Menopur, so maybe that just doesn't work as well for me.(ok I confess Im convinced it doesn't)

I certainly want to be on just Gonal F or 450iu Gonal F with a smaller amount of Menopur, next time. After cancelling I want to feel those drugs are doing their jobs next time!

I went to Oxford for my monitoring then flew out to Turkey for the IVF/ICSI/PGD. It's a difficult decision I know because Gonal F is so expensive in comparision to Menopur and because I had to cancel I have 4 vials of unused boxed 450iu Gonal F that expire end of Dec which cost me loads, but I  can't use next time because I will probably wait until next year to do another cycle now.  

Some other girls I know have also felt that Menopur didn't work so well for them but equally I know it does for others.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Ok this is an embaressing question but maybe not considering there are boob and body flashers on here    

I seem to be losing my hair  - is it possible that the lucrin the d/r drug could have caused this? The Doctor thinks it's hormonal, but it would be nice if I could get some reassurance on this, anyone had this or know anything about it?

I am asking because I want to take the DHEA but am scared stiff this might make matters worse, any advice?

AF came on Monday too so not natural miracle for me this month from my cancelled cycle unfortunately.  

Back to the old TTC drawing board Im afraid, ah I almost forgot - IVF Barbie! Loved it even though I feel that I have fast tracked to Veteran IVF Barbie after being TTC veteran Barbie for many years before which has made the transition very smooth and quick after my first IVF BFN!

I was definately definately a TTC pregnant veteran Barbie that's for sure!!

Forgot to say who asked about Ampules of Menopur, yes they do have to be snapped but you can get a ampule snapper from Ferrings, or if you can't in time, just use the sterile wrapper from the steret, place over the top so that the foil inside of the wrapper is covering the top of the ampule and snap away!

Anyhoos I'm off to bed cos it's late and have to be up for work, take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is ok today?

kazzie- Sorry about your cycle hun. Can't answer any q's about your hair probs (sorry) but any advice on flashing, I'm your gal!!! 
Take care  

Ally & Pixie- Hope my sad friends are getting stronger and feel a bit betetr today  

Fish- How you feeling today chick?  

Purple- Hope you're ok hun? xxx

heather- How you doing hun?    that those embies are snuggling in xxx

Laura & Steph- Hope that you and little ones are doing fine today  

  to Miranda, LJ, Anna, Sam, Beachy, Nix, Natasha, Bobbi, Angel,Lucy, Popsi,Ophelia,Tannie, Mungo, Swinny, Nicki & Nicki

Nothing to report from me apart from I'm still vibrating  

Much love
Anne


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Anne! The butterfly still fluttering away? Maybe you're getting withdrawal symptoms cause you haven't flashed since a looong time?

Blown you some bubbles. 

Hi Kazz - You seem to have gone through a lot already. Could you possibly talk to the pharmacist and ask for a credit that can be used next year? Re the hair loss, tell me about it. Since tx, I've experienced a huge hair loss and just had to have my hair shortened completely as it was looking so bad. 

I'm sure others will tell you more about DHEA. There are a lot of success stories. But I don't think it would harm to take it.

Lucy - spots on the jawline and cheeks did happen to me too on DHEA. I've still got angry red spots on me face. 

Ally - Well done on following your plan of action. You sound so much better than you did. Its not time to give up yet.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Angel- blown some back xx
Blimey- didn't realise the side effects of tx. 
xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Only 2 bubbles? 

Side effects of tx - everyone responds differently. But the main thing is to concentrate on why we're doing it. I'd try to visualise my lil one everytime I was feeling a bit poor.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning girls - feeling flat again today - blow me some bubbles please!! 

A xxx

Why do we have bubbles


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Al- Ah hun xxx blown you s"it loads!!!

And you Angel  

Ally- LOOK at you on that pic  
xxxxx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Morning Girls,

I'm really having a problem keeping up here!  I am trying and do keep thinking of you all but I've got a friend who is really ill at the moment and I'm getting tangled up in all sorts of extra activities trying to help out there.

I have been doing some phoning round for cheaper drugs (and cashing in on Anne's hard research too, thanks Anne!) the bottom line is that Gonal F seems to be very expensive and the difference between the Lister and other places just isn't so massive at the moment, particularly because I've already cashed half my prescription, still it's a lesson learnt for another time.

Lucy, I have got terrible spots since I started taking DHEA, on my cheeks and jaw line especially and some of them really hurt - I feel (and look) like a proper teenager!  The latest development is that I've now started to get them on my chest (nice) at least now the weather has got chilly though I've got an excuse to wear polo necks and also I thankfully don't have any flasher tendencies so no-one really needs to know.  It is rubbish though, how much more hormonal rubbish is the universe going to throw at us all?

Thanks for all your helpful advice I am going to sort out some heat pads, thanks Fishface for that tip - easier to sort out at work I think, also my dog has an obsession with hot water bottles, I think that she thinks they are puppies or something she sits and stares at them and whines until you let her put her paw on it. She would happily sit like that for hours! 

I am reading the back of everything I eat too to make sure that I'm not eating too much or too little protein (thanks Tracey and Natasha).  I'm also tucking into eggs for breakfast - brilliant idea Sam, I don't know why I didn't think of that, can't stand porridge but I've been ploughing through bowls of the stuff for months, love eggs though so I'm alternating eggs and porridge.

Bobbi3 I think that we may be cycling together - depends how far I get, I think that I will be starting my injections on Monday and they don't know how long they will go on for yet, looks like it will be close though!

Congratulations Heather, it's really great to hear news like that and Ophelia, hope all is going well for you too.

Finally Ally I am really sorry that you've have a poo time this week but it's good that you seem to have found a way to keep looking for hope.  It is a conversation that I have imagined myself having with doctors many times this year but I just haven't been as brave as you and have really shied away for investigating things in depth because I'm just so afraid of what they might say.  I really admire how strong you are and I'm glad that you seem to have decided that this is your board - it's not for me to say that it is or it isn't, I've only been here five minutes, but I for one find your determination inspirational.  I also wanted to say that Sean and I have discussed donor eggs several times this year, mainly because I wanted to know in advance whether he was going to say absolutely no.  We have some very good friends who have twins conceived through donor eggs and I really think that the reason Sean has never said a flat no is because of them.  I think that it would feel like a step into the unknown if we didn't see them all the time and know that they are just a regular family so maybe finding someone to talk to about it would be a good thing?

Hi to everyone else - we've made it to the end of another week!

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Mind if i join you all.  Posted a newbie on poor responder title and nix told me to come and join you all.  Good news is af arrived this monring so blood tests on monday and we go from there.  
Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Anna- Sorry about your poorly friend hun,   
Bless your little doggie xx

Hi Kate- Welcome x
Lots of luck with blood tests
xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Anna sorry about your friend. Do you start tx soon?

Welcome Kate

Ally   spoil yourself this weekend.

Anne blown you some more bubbles.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bonjour les filles!

Wotcha Kate, can you copy and paste your original message on here?  There's loads of really helpful girlies on here (but watch out for Anne G as she is a bit of a flasher on the quiet BUT we let her stay on here as she has a trick farting ovary which offers hours of amusement to us saddo's!)  

Sorry Anne! We love you and your window cleaner loves your breasticles (I love that description!)

Hi Anna - sorry to hear about your friend and awwwww to your doggy and the hot water bottle, so cute!

Kazzie and Angel - welcome to my world!  I was supposed to get my hair cut off the other day as it is literally coming out in clumps but I've bottled it.  I can't bring myself to have it cut even though I know it's really thin now and there's actually a couple of totally bald patches, one at the temple and on in the middle.  While berating me for hanging on to my straggly bits, my hairdresser recommended a product by Kerastase called Kerastase Specifique Intervention Antichute Amenexil. Antichute means anti-fall. It's supposed to prevent hairloss by strengthening the root or some such, it's a liquid and you apply it straight to your scalp.  There was also an oral vitamin supplement but I didn't bother with that as I'm already spending a fortune on Zita West's concoctions (which is bloody annoying, surely the stuff that's in those is supposed to help prevent hair loss?!)  The box I bought cost 38 euros (because I'm worth it, innit!) for 10 days worth and I think your supposed to use it for a minumum of 6 weeks...

I do think it's hormonal and I had put it down to the DHEA but on reflection I now remember having to chop all my hair off once before cos it was falling out all over the place and I had thin patches and I was in my early/mid-twenties then (was def before I met DH) so it's not due to the DHEA that's for sure!  If it's not hormonal then I must be lacking in some key nutrient or something but that just doesn't seem right when I've been necking 
multi-vits like a nutter for as long as I can remember!  And I got the zits too which is what makes me think it's a hormone imbalance but not necessarily due to the DHEA...

Anyway that's quite enough rambling from me, I need to book my eurostar ticket back to Blighty but currently suffering from pre-tx brain damage...  I was supposed to be watching Kanye West in concert in Paris next Thurs and there's a boat trip booked along the Seine with DH and SIL on Saturday for beaujolais nouveau day (womb juice day!) but the ARGC is going to want to scan me daily.  Both of these things were booked ages ago when I stupidly thought I'd actually be cycling in Sept or Oct at the latest.  So just when there is something happening in this blasted country that I've been looking forward to for months...  I'm going to be in the UK.  

So...  I am seriously considering doing a mad one, coming back here on Thursday for the concert, return to London on Friday morning in time for the blood test then another return coming back to France on the Saturday morning after that day's blood test and back again in time to catch the clinic on Sunday between 9 and 10.  At the risk of sounding like a newbie barbie, does that sound as mental to you as it did to my dad when I spoke to him earlier today?

You know what, I just read that back, no question I have lost the plot, that's gonna be far too much running backwards and forwards. So I'm gonna have to miss both things ain't I? GUTTED!
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for my bubbles!!! xxxx

Nix - what about a good old compromise - choose the thing you want to do most and only go back for that  

Back later to do personals - off for a swim xxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nix, your current plans do sound  . Agree with Ally, why don't you just choose one thing and go back for that?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Hello to you hun. Was just thinking that your crazy travel plan was a bit much to be honest (don't want you to be stressing etc) then you wised up and realised for youself!!
Can you believe I have been "monitoring" my ffff'd up ovary today?? Even posted to the nurses. Cracking up I say  
I am sorry that you will miss all your trips and concert hun.
Now, for those of you who rememeber  Jim'll Fix It.... we could have written in to him and asked him to fix it for our lovely Nix to have a private concert for from Kanye.... but as he is no longer fixin it (is he still alive?) we will just have to think of other ways to cheer you up hun


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - and anne  

Ally - lovely new pic and great attitude  

Nicks/Steph - with you on the baby torture - DH was in a right 2 and 8 last night going on about it, these people don;t deserve to just be locked up for what they've done, that should be sterilised anyway and why not torture them back  

Anne - i'm going to ask at the clinic on tuesday about the vibrating ovary, i'm now feeling odd about it too, thought it was quite normal, but all this talk is making me feel a weirdo 

Mungo - you going to the John Radcliffe hun, i'm there too, so is Purple (who'll be back on next week). I start stimms next thursday hopefully, have my baseline bloods on tuesday  

Kazzie - ah that's lovely, simon cowell is now going further up in my estimation  

Kate - hi hun  

Anna - hope your friend gets better soon   You'll be cycling with me then  

Nix - you have to enjoy life, i agree pick one and get those flights booked  

Off xmas shopping with mum and sis tomorrow, hoping to get it finished, too much else on at the moment, want that out of the way  

One of our neighbours got burguled at 8.30 last night   They're a lovely old couple in a five bedroom house, bring us runner beans and blackberries, the burgular walked out of the estate carrying a carrier bag past a neighbour (ex-cop) who thought it looked dodgy   He'd forced the patio doors at the back of the house! We later had the police at the door, only had to be the constable that dealt with BIL death 3 weeks ago and she recognised me  

 to everyone xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello Fishy- Jesus, that's awful about your neighbour. I didn,t know about BIL as I must have just been a newbie here. Really sorry about that hun  
yep- gonna finish my crimble shopping tomorrow too. 
I put my car in today for a service and was gonna have a courtessy car - got to the point when the guy said "can I see a copy of your license" and yes, you can guess my response .......   "[email protected], I've forgotten it"  what a  !!!!! Ended up having to get a lift from garage to work from one of the engineers!!  This brain damage malarky is catching on  
Stimms next Thurs then for you, brilliant xxx

Love
Anne, the incredible vibrating lady     
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanx for all the welcomes   Will copy and paste message tonight girls sneakily on at work at the mo so have to be careful dont get caught 

Kate
xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

afternoon lovely ladies...

Kate: Welcome on board! Good luck in trying to keep up with these lovely chatty ladies… 

Nix: You have a wicked sense of humour; keep those jokes coming…need cheering up here!  Re hair loss, I’ve been on DHEA for 6-7 weeks now and haven’t really had any side effects other than a few sleepless nights... 

Anne: Oh lovely Anne, I can’t believe you are still vibrating hun! Where are you in your cycle at the moment? You haven’t started taking any pills/drugs yet have you? 

Fish: poor neighbour! I’d poo my pants if that happen to me and never be able to go back in the house ever again…  touch wood!!

I have spoken to my 6th consultant this morning and about the email the 7th one in a minute! I haven’t even started on my tx yet but feel exhausted from all the research I’ve been doing!
Anyway, I had it all planned e.g booked the time off work and was about to book the flight to Istanbul but my super early AF messed up all my plans so I have no idea when I should be travelling now.   

pix  xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

All quiet here at work so here goes my story

Im 42 my dh is 35 and we have been ttc nearly 3 years.  Undergone certain procedures hsg shown 1 blocked tube 1 scarred tube, also was not ovulating every month but no point trying clomid as state of tubes.  Had 1 ivf in feb got about 5 follies but only 2 eggs both grade 1 but a bfn.  Had 2nd cycle in september on max dose of menopur per day and only got 2 follies only 1 big enough to show maturing at correct time so we swopped to iui and again bfn   Af has turn up today 8 days late and will have both fsh and amh blood test on monday.  Had fsh done last year and it was 5 but 6 months previous to that it was 12 (i think).   So now ladies a couple of questions if anyone can help.

What type of results would we be looking to get to suggest trying again with own eggs but on short protocol, or short protocol antagonist cycle?

Is there any difference between short protocol and short protocol antagonist?

If results are bad and suggestions please of good clinics either here or abroad which offer egg share/ donor eggs, where the waiting lists are not too long(i aint getting no younger ) and isnt too expensive 

My last two cycles were at birmingham womens but to be honest think they just offer basic ivf and nothing else, never seemed to monitor cycles or suggest different drugs or anyhting, have lost faith in them.  

Thanks girls, any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Pix- What has consultant advised hun?
I started vibrating on day 19 and now day 22
bloody mad!



Love
Vibro lady  
x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

afternoon ladies

Kazzie cant believe you have a photo of you and simon cowell - think i might find a photo of him and stick a pic of me in next to him - wonder if thats the beginning of becoming a stalker? 

FF - xmas shopping - god you're super organised - i'm trying to work out if i can be organised and do it all before i go on hols or be reckless and wait till i get back which will then only leave me a week - reckon at leaset it will stop me faffing which is what i normally do! 

Laura - so pleased to hear the trips are all doing well and that buba boy has caught up - they always say boys are behind girls in developing, guess they really are!


Anne - maybe your ovary takes after your other bits and is just trying to break free and expose itself   

Ally -   glad to hear you're a bit more upbeat and i think your 4 day week/herbs/accu/dhea 3 month plan trial sounds a great idea. No matter what happens you will then always know that you gave yourself every chance. good luck with your MP doc.

Nix - dressed today? so are you defo starting your stimms next week then? i was at the clinic yest and have my immunes back - they want me to do the humira thing too and then looking like will have to do steroids and Ivig during stimms (if i ever get there) too. Feel bit confused with it all really. 

Tracey - you can PM me any time for exercises, not a problem.

Had another scan yesterday - if you remember i went for a midcycle scan last tues on what should have been day 13 (but had had bleeding for 12 days after the BFN) and was told it looked like i was day 2 or - so anyway went back yest and it all looks the same so basically nothing has happened this month and oestordial levels were v low indicating no follicular activity. Not really sure what all this means am slightly concerned that my ovaries have shut down! Also got my immunes back and theyre all high so they want me to have treatment to try and bring them down - i just dont know if its worth going through all that as i am concerned that my eggs are just chod anyway so what to do what to do.....

Hi Kate, Pixie and anyone else on at mo xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Please can i remind you ladies the chat room is available 24/7, we also have other area's of FF for General chit chat

Many thanks
Dakota


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

kate - at work so a bit rushed!
I feel for you hun I really do x
Check my sig for all details /results.
I was at womens for all diagnosis tests but didn't feel comfy with having what maybe my only chance of IVF with them as they really do a one size fits all protocol. Decided to try Priory but long story short after bad AMH result and very high FSH consultant said  I would not respond!!
So, with the help of these wonderful girls and my gorgeous DH, I called the Lister in desperation .... had consultation last Fri and start on Antagonist Protocol on next AF ( next week!! YAY)
Diffs betweeon long & Short are I believe you don't DR on short and antag I believe you have a drug to stop ovulation.

Where are you in Brum?

Hope this helps a little
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Just poping in to say hello.  Got terrible head today so not read through poperly, hope you all doing ok.

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- ah hun, so sorry about yesterdays scan. So they have suggestd treatment?? surely they wouldn't suggest that for no reason?
 

Laura- for you      
fell better soon hun
xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Laura - you been out boozing again       (hope you feel better really  ) x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Natasha - if i don't buy pressies now, the further i get into t/x god help people for what i'll end up buying   my OTD should be around the week before xmas, so i'm going to be no use to anyone in December


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: They all say the same thing - "get a move on before you are completely out of eggs!"   as if I don't know that!! 

 Natasha & Laura.

p xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Natasha,   - your ovaries are not shutting down. Hopefully getting treated for the immunes will make a difference. A lot of clinics don't even carry out that test, so its good yours is doing everything possible. For now, you've got your fab holiday to look forward to. 

Laura - hope you feel better soon. 

Kate - were you on the same protocol both times? Maybe you need a change of protocol with a different mix in the stimming drugs. 

Anne  - still vibrating?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix-  

Angel- I am gonna miss these vibes when they go!!!!!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

No you won't miss them. Cause you'll start tx soon and get your BFP, then it'll be replaced by stretching pains.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies
Angel yes hun was on same treatment both times, thats why ive lost faith in them, had a letter from them yesterday saying they would be happy to give us a follow up appointment, somehow dont think i'll bother.

Hi anne i live in halesowen, we chose the womens as is was supposed to be a centre of excellance or so we had heard   Sorry to be a bit cheeky petal, how much is the lister costing you for a cycle there?
Most of our next cycle will be going on the credit card me thinks 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate,

I am in West heath near Kings Norton!!
Right, prices
would you like me to send you a price list attachment to your email address hun?
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Kate hon

these boards are open to the public, you might want to delete that last post if you don't want that info in the public domain...?  You can send personal info via the PM function though...

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ah, yes, can you delete once you send Nix?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Slycett can edit her post to remove the email address x 

Catch up later - off to Westfield to treat myself x

Thank you for all your posts - not ignored - just want to respond carefully with a cuppa later xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx hunnies, blonde girl 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ally - have fun at Westfield - let me know how it is - i've not been yet but thinking of popping over next week - buy yourself somehting lovely xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Go wild in the aisles hun!! 
kate-mailing ya!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166606.0


----------

